# Runkel Limburg



## thto (28. August 2002)

Bikt hier jemand in Limburg bzw. Runkel und Umgebung ? wenn ja hat jemand geile Strecken ? 

es grüßt TT


----------



## Manitou (28. August 2002)

Würde mich auch mal interssieren!!! 

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulumulunku (28. April 2004)

ahoi!

ja schon!.. 

cc

und 

fr ( gerade erst begonnen)

was geht denn so, fährt ihr aus street?


----------



## McClane (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Allerseits,

da schau ich mal im Internet nach Leuten die auch in meiner Umgebung MountainBiken und jetzt finde ich auch noch einen in meinen genauen Wohnort.

 


Naja, wir könnten ja dann mal zusammen biken gehen...

mfg

MCClane


----------



## Johann (2. Juni 2004)

schon bei uns vorbei geschaut???

MTB-Team Schaumburg
www.singletrail.net

gruss
andy


----------



## Dumb (7. April 2006)

cool das es auch noch leute aus meiner umgebung gibt die fahren...
wo fahrt ihr eigentlich immer?


----------



## schnellejugend (8. April 2006)

Lahnhöhenweg, Balduinstein (s. singletrail.net), Richtung B. Camberg, usw.


----------



## Johann (10. April 2006)

that's it...


----------



## bohe (29. April 2006)

Ja da bin ich auch dabei.... Wobei mein Heimatrevier eigentlich in der Nähe von Weilburg ist (Richtung Westerwald, Knoten, Krombachtalsperre...)

Fahre aber auch mal in der Limburger Gegend! Laßt hören wenn's jetzt wieder losgeht!

Bis denne dann. ;-)


----------



## 4l3x (30. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich wohn auch so zwischen limbrg und weilburg. kennste Hasselbach?
Hier in der Gegend findet man eigentlich überall singletrials! bei Aumenau is en fetter . Ich hab nochn Kumpel der wohnt so bei Odersbach vllt könnten wir ja mal zusammen fahren... ( ich fahr mit meinem Kumpel 3-4 mal die woche ) wir sind zwar erst 15 aber genug kondition und kraft haben wir   also keien angst!


----------



## Dumb (30. April 2006)

kuhl nen kumpel und ich kommen aus der nähe von limburg fahren auch sehr oft und sind auch 15 vllt können wa ja ma ne kleine tour machen...
was fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (30. April 2006)

wir fahren eigentlich cc... fahren immer so rund um weilburg querfeld ein. haste icq? wenn ja add mcih mal einfach 326041299 !


----------



## schnellejugend (1. Mai 2006)

Ich kenne Hasselbach, fahre da aber nur mit RR oder XR rum weil ich mich da leider nicht auskenne. Würde mich auch interessieren. Gegen euch bin ich aber ein alter Sack.


----------



## jetos15 (1. Mai 2006)

Wieso,Wie alt biste denn?


----------



## schnellejugend (1. Mai 2006)

Macht für die nächsten Tage einen Treffpunkt aus und ihr werdets sehen.


----------



## schnellejugend (1. Mai 2006)

Ich seh schon, ihr habt Angst. Ich bin 15 1/2


----------



## jetos15 (2. Mai 2006)

LOL 15 1/2 bin ich auch. Außerdem Angst ist uns fremd

Wo fährst du denn sonst immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (2. Mai 2006)

Meistens im Lahntal von Limburg aus runter und rauf, oder Richtung Bad Camberg(manchmal bis Feldberg).


----------



## jetos15 (2. Mai 2006)

Ja Feldberg is der Hammer , besonders die Singletrails das sind erste Sahne


----------



## Dumb (2. Mai 2006)

kuhl ich kenn auch noch einen 15jährigen... wir wohnen in der nähe von limburg wär doch mal kuhl wenn wa ma ne kleine tour machen könnten...^^


----------



## jetos15 (2. Mai 2006)

Ja mit so ner großen Gruppe is schon lustisch!hehe da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen!


----------



## thto (12. Mai 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohn auch so zwischen limbrg und weilburg. kennste Hasselbach?
> Hier in der Gegend findet man eigentlich überall singletrials! bei Aumenau is en fetter . Ich hab nochn Kumpel der wohnt so bei Odersbach vllt könnten wir ja mal zusammen fahren... ( ich fahr mit meinem Kumpel 3-4 mal die woche ) wir sind zwar erst 15 aber genug kondition und kraft haben wir   also keien angst!




hi ,

kannst du mir beschreiben wo sich der singletrail befindet ?
dankeschön
Thto


----------



## thto (12. Mai 2006)

Kulumulunku schrieb:
			
		

> ahoi!
> 
> ja schon!..
> 
> ...




hi kennst du die kleine northshore strecke in steeden ??


----------



## jetos15 (12. Mai 2006)

Ey der Singletrail is hier:
1.Fährst die Hauptstraße ins Seelbach Richtung Aumenau.Am Ortsende is rechts ein Feldweg,da fährste rein.
2.Der weg geht als strack auf den Wald zu.
3.Im Wald gleich dererste "Pfad" links.

Wenn de den fährst kommste unten am Klärwerk in Aumenau raus.
MAnn kommt bestimmt auch noch anders zum Trail aber ich kenne leider nur den einen Weg. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## 4l3x (12. Mai 2006)

Fährst wie jetos schonbeschrieben hat aber hier nochma ne karte. kurz nach dem wald links rein und dann wenn der pfad zu ende is komste unten bei dem rechts markieren raus!

achso der Lahnweg zwischen Villmar und Aumenau is so gut wie fertig also kannst da lang fahren. aber nur ab halb 5 dann sind die bauarbeiter weg dann heuln die nich rum


----------



## schnellejugend (13. Mai 2006)

was ihr beschreibt ist ein Teilstück vom Lahnhöhenweg. 

@thto: Fahr einfach von Runkel den Lahnhöhenweg auf der Schadecker Seite bis Aumnau durch( den Teil direkt bei Runkel solltest du ja auch kennen, ist auch klasse). In Arfurt anstatt Strasse an der Lahn  lieber zum Sportplatz und den Pfad kurz dahinter runter zur Strasse nehmen(der mit Geländer).

Am Ende von dem oben beschriebenen Weg kannst du anstatt am waldrand entlang auch den breiten Waldweg bergauf nehmen, nach rund 300-400m schmäleren Pfad rechts. Du kommst dann an eine Art BMX-Strecke direkt am Ortsrand von Aumenau. Ist nicht lang, aber sehr kurzweilig.


----------



## 4l3x (13. Mai 2006)

das ist doch nie im leben der lahnhöhenweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (13. Mai 2006)

danke euch also nach seelbach der 1. weg rechts rein ok werde ich probieren, die trails um runkel kenn ich sehr gut, aber neues is ja auch immer ganz nett , danke euch TT


----------



## schnellejugend (13. Mai 2006)

Das ist der Lahnhöhenweg, kuck einfach nach dem Schild wenn du von der Teerstrasse abbiegst. Wenn du anstatt links abzubiegen geradeaus weiterfährst kannst du unten direkt vor dem Bahnübergang auch rechts in einen Pfad abbiegen der bis zum Bahnhof Arfurt führt. Ebenfalls Lahnhöhenweg.
Zufällig habe ich den von euch beschriebenenTrail letztes Jahr von Brennesseln und sonstigem Kraut befreit. Bitte, keine Ursache.


----------



## 4l3x (13. Mai 2006)

Danke ,
aber der weg ist jeztz wieder mit brennerseln zu .
könnten den ja mal zusammen befreien


----------



## jetos15 (13. Mai 2006)

Ja klar wir fahrn mit der heckenscher oderm Rasenmäher von Weilburg nach Seelbach. Den kannst du dann aber mitschleppen


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Mai 2006)

Nein, das kleine Waldbesteck (Klappsäge und Baumschere) langt.


----------



## 4l3x (14. Mai 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das kleine Waldbesteck (Klappsäge und Baumschere) langt.



willste damit die brennerseln wech machen? dann würde ich lieber ne kleine sichel mitnehmen!


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Mai 2006)

Die geht so schlecht in die Trikottasche. Und die klappsäge funzt prima als Sichel.


----------



## thto (15. Mai 2006)

moin,
bin gestern auf der westerwaldseite den lahnhöhenweg von runkel richtung arfurt gefahren und es war total schlecht, bin dann wieder zurück ins geliebte kerkerbachtal , tja , werde demnächst mal euren tipp in seelbach fahren, brennessseln habe ich auch gestern bekanntschaft gemacht, na ja beugt ja rheuma vor


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Mai 2006)

Und wenn du dich auf den Kopf stellst, die beschriebene Strecke ist der Lahnhöhenweg. Der Gute Teil sind die schmalen Pfade direkt bei Runkel, den Rest hast du dir genau den langweiligen und hopelligen Teil ausgesucht, gut wirds erst wieder hinter Arfurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (15. Mai 2006)

okidok ich werde weiter nach den holy trails suchen  ich geb nicht auf !


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Mai 2006)

Generell hat der Lahnhöhenweg auf beiden Seiten superschöne trailige Abschnitte, diese werden halt leider teilweise durch ein paar langweilige Zwischenpassagen verbunden. Lahnhöhenweg links der Lahn(Taunus) ist zwichen Villmar und Dietkirchen sehr gut, von Villmar bis Weilburg hpts. Waldautobahn. Ich bin ihn jetzt auf beiden Seiten der Lahn von Weilburg bis Bad Ems und rechts der Lahn bis zum Rheinsteig(.....klamm) gefahren. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## thto (15. Mai 2006)

werde demnächst mal auf der taunusseite von runkel aus richtung bad ems starten 
viele grüße

TT


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Mai 2006)

Das ist eine Aufgabe, ich denke mit 80km+ bist du dabei und Höhenmeter machst du auch ordentlich.


----------



## Dumb (3. Oktober 2006)

thto schrieb:


> moin,
> bin gestern auf der westerwaldseite den lahnhöhenweg von runkel richtung arfurt gefahren und es war total schlecht, bin dann wieder zurück ins geliebte kerkerbachtal , tja , werde demnächst mal euren tipp in seelbach fahren, brennessseln habe ich auch gestern bekanntschaft gemacht, na ja beugt ja rheuma vor



also ich wohn quasie am Kerkerbachtal fahr da so ziemlich jeden tag  
ist echt super schön da. Den Northscore(??) im Kerkerbachtal hab ich mir heute mal angeschaut... ist echt super da ich glaube die haben diesen Sommer nochmal ordentlich was dazu gebaut einige Wallrides und so. Es sind insgensammt drei Strecken denke ich mal. 
Also den singletrail bei Aumenau finde ich auch super. Wir haben hier in Runkel ne kleine gruppe aufgestellt so ungefähr 5 leute, wovon 3 eigentlich immer fahren. Im Kerkerbachtal gibt es auch noch einige sehr schöne Singletrails wir finden von Tag zu Tag mehr von denen. Wenn mal jemand Lust hat mitzukommen kann er mal hier reinschreiben und ich werd mal schauen wann noch ein paar von uns mitkommen.


----------



## schnellejugend (4. Oktober 2006)

Warum treffe ich eigtl. nie jemanden? Fahr ich zur falschen Zeit?

Wo ist Kerkerbach Northshore?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (4. Oktober 2006)

tja das ist halt so ne sache wir sind 4 freunde die 1-2x die woche biken, aber da ich öfters durch meine freundin bedingt in mainz bin, andere haben family , zeitintensiven job ist es immer ein wenig problematisch mit terminen , meistens am wochenende morgens.... , letzte sehr schöne tour war der lahnhoehenweg von balduistein nach obernhof..... postet mal ein paar pics vn euch damit man sich auf den wegen erkennt.... viele grüße
thorsten

@dumb wo wohnst du ?

rene
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/281980/cat/500/ppuser/3351

rechts stefan ,  links ich




links jens, rechts stefan


----------



## thto (4. Oktober 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Warum treffe ich eigtl. nie jemanden? Fahr ich zur falschen Zeit?
> 
> Wo ist Kerkerbach Northshore?



alter alter in deinem fotoalbum gehts ja saugut her , du bist wahrscheinlich sehr sehr schnell oder, wir fahren äußerst gemütlich hoch und schneller wieder bergab......


----------



## Dumb (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich wohn in Schadeck... kann sein das wir uns nie sehen weil wir immer abends gegen halb sechs fahren (schulisch bedingt). Außerdem können wir am Wochenende frühs leider oft nicht fahren, weil wir Jobs haben, die wir zu dieser Zeit zu erledigen haben.(zumindest ich und ein anderer)


----------



## thto (5. Oktober 2006)

Dumb schrieb:


> Ich wohn in Schadeck... kann sein das wir uns nie sehen weil wir immer abends gegen halb sechs fahren (schulisch bedingt). Außerdem können wir am Wochenende frühs leider oft nicht fahren, weil wir Jobs haben, die wir zu dieser Zeit zu erledigen haben.(zumindest ich und ein anderer)



wir fast alle auch ! bist du ober- und unterlach und whereley schon gefahren ?


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich hier Bilder poste muss ich mich in altersack umbennenen.

Wo sind Ober- und Unterlach und Whereley?


----------



## Dumb (5. Oktober 2006)

ober- unterlach kenne ich auch nicht...
die whereley(?) ist auch eine super schöne strecke doch teilweise für unsere fahrräder schon zu heftig...
die wereley ist das stück zwischen villmar und runkel auf der rechten lahnseite (von der fließrichtung aus gesehen)

@thto: hast ja echt nen paar superschöne bilder in deinem fotoalbum


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Oktober 2006)

Dann gehört die auch (zumindest teilweise) zum Lahnhöhenweg. Finde ich eigtl. ziemlich geil.

Da ist ja wohl auch das eine Bild gemacht, zwei Herren auf einem Felsen.


----------



## thto (5. Oktober 2006)

guude, 

@schnellejugend , warst du 2005 bei maxc trial dabei und bist damals einen dunklen passat kombi gefahren ? fotos sehen nach einem "weltklassetypen" aus ?

hoffe wir schaffen es mal einen tag zu finden im oktober um mal gemeinsam zu biken, dann holt jeder seinen schönsten trail ausm rucksack und das wird dann eine lahntal - kerkerbachtal - spitzen - genusstour ....

thorsten


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Oktober 2006)

Ne, ich war erkältet, war nur Zuschauer. Hoffe das ich diese Jahr dabei bin, bin aber schon wieder erkältet. Den weltklassetypen kenne ich,soll mir ähnlich sehen.

Klar, bin dabei.


----------



## thto (6. Oktober 2006)

hi ,

vorschlag zum gemeinsamen fahren :

15.10.06 08:30 uhr 
oder
21.10.06 08:30 uhr 

denke es wäre für jeden fett, wenn wir dem anderen unbekannte trails servieren könnten....

wir können bei uns im kerkerbachtal fahren und im lahntal die lahnhöhenwege
(whereley, ober-unterlach) ? können dann auch gerne mal zu den northshore rampen fahren.. anbei link www.traildox.de

treffpunkt ? vielleicht runkeler sportplatz ?

werde noch einigen anderen info geben, allerdings fahren können wir nur langsam bequem bergauf und ein wenig schneller bergab, also eine nette ausflugstour.



thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumb (6. Oktober 2006)

Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht würde ich auch gerne mitfahren. Vllt kommt ja auch noch einer meiner Freunde mit. Wir haben zwar noch nicht so die Mega-Bikes aber ich denke die Kondition ist schon ganz ok. 

Bei dem Rennen in Balduinstein wollten wir ja auch mitfahren (Kumpel und ich) aber leider klappt es bei uns zeitlich dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht, (nächste Woche 3 Hauptfacharbeiten  ) babei hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen dieses Jahr nochmal ein Rennen zu fahren.


----------



## thto (6. Oktober 2006)

klaro sehr gerne .


----------



## thto (11. Oktober 2006)

15.10.06 08:30 Uhr Runkel Schadeck Start Runkel-Sportplatz  ist als termin eingetragen... bitte um bestätigung wer mitfährt


----------



## Dumb (11. Oktober 2006)

hmm sorry am 15.10 hab ich keine Zeit. Schade vllt ein ander mal.


----------



## bohe (11. Oktober 2006)

Ok, hört sich ganz gut an. Denke ich könnte mitfahren, wobei erstmal unter Vorbehalt... Wer weiß heute schon wie hart das Wochenende wird?!?

Aber: muss es denn so früh sein??  Wie lange soll denn die Tour dauern?


----------



## Dumb (11. Oktober 2006)

Wenn es evtl. auch ein-zwei Stunden später geht könnte ich auch mitfahren denke ich mal. Nen Kumpel würde dann auch mitkommen.


----------



## thto (11. Oktober 2006)

guuuuddee,

stefan, jens, schnellejugend und ich haben jetzt 8:30 eingeplant, ich habe nur bis max ca 12:00 uhr zeit, da ich meine bessere hälfte in mainz mittags gerne noch sehen möchte...

08:30 ist hart, werde mich auf der schadecker kirmes samstag abends auch sehr zurückhalten müssen  

jens stefan und ich waren heute abend im wald , leider mit nur einer lampe, war lustig aber auch sehr gefährlich, übel, is zum glück nichts passiert....
jetzt ist die nightridesaison eingeläutet !!!!  

@dumb
sorry, wennn es nicht bei dir funzt mit der zeit, dann mach du den nächsten terminvorschlag...  warum eigentl. nicht 08:30 ?

viele grüße aus bad schadeck 

thorsten

bitte in den terminen falls dabei bestätigen ..... grüße TT


----------



## Dumb (12. Oktober 2006)

8:30 ist bei mir net so gut weil mein Bruder Geburtstag hat. Aber egal vllt komm ich dann auch so ma schaun. Wenn ich um halb 9 beim Sportplatz bin fahr ich mit wenn net halt net. Also keinesfalls auf mich warten oder so...

aber ist auch nicht so schlimm ihr fahrt ja sicher nicht nur einmal vllt kann man ja wieder mal ein Termin ausmachen


----------



## thto (12. Oktober 2006)

habe heute einen tag frei und war eben 2 std biken in runkel und umgebung .... super wetter.. wegen sonntag weiss bescheid ...

thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (12. Oktober 2006)

@Dumb: wenn du um halb 9 nicht auf dem Sportplatz bist 

nachel ich dir de Sack uff de Disch.


----------



## bohe (12. Oktober 2006)

So, hab mich mal angemeldet....
Sollte was dazwischenkommen sag ich noch Bescheid. Bin mal gespannt!

Vielleicht bis Sonntag!


----------



## thto (13. Oktober 2006)

bohe schrieb:


> So, hab mich mal angemeldet....
> Sollte was dazwischenkommen sag ich noch Bescheid. Bin mal gespannt!
> 
> Vielleicht bis Sonntag!



alter, dann mußte dein date sa abend mal ein wenig schneller überzeugen  

wetter schaut gut aus !

RUNKEL     Sonntag, 15.10.      

WETTER   
Höchsttemperatur   18 °C  
Tiefsttemperatur   8°  (5°)  
 WIND   
Tempo/Böen   17 / 31 km/h  
Windrichtung   ONO 

SONNE   
Sonnenscheindauer  9 h 00 min   
Sonnenaufgang  07:47   
Sonnenuntergang  18:33   
  NIEDERSCHLAG   

Menge  0 l/m²   
Risiko  3 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  54 %   

freu mich , denkt dran euren schönsten trails in den rucksack zu packen  

thorsten


----------



## thto (16. Oktober 2006)

war doch ne geile tour bei perfektem wetter, melde mich wieder wenn die nächste ansteht.....

thorsten


----------



## schnellejugend (16. Oktober 2006)

habe mal ganz kurzfristig einen Termin für heute Abend eingtragen.

Befehl: Eintragen, Mitfahren!


----------



## Dumb (16. Oktober 2006)

verdammt genau heute abned hab ich auch keine zeit... aber es sind ja ferien das nächste mal komm ich auf jedenfall mit. und ein richtiges licht wird heute oder morgen auch noch gekauft...

mfg Dumb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (16. Oktober 2006)

Beim nächsten mal gibts keine Ausreden mehr.


----------



## Dumb (16. Oktober 2006)

dann lass uns grad ein festen termin aus machen...


----------



## Dumb (16. Oktober 2006)

wie wärs mit nächsten sonntag...
vllt fährt dan thorsten auch nochmal mit...


----------



## thto (16. Oktober 2006)

guuuuude, 

schade, kann heute leider nicht (runing gag) muss auf einen geburtstag ! ... is aber echt geiles wetter

jens und ich haben mittwoch abend grob ausgemacht so um 19:00 uhr start ca 1-2 std. im wald natürlich .....

stefan hat seine erkältung die am sonntag im anflug war jetzt voll erwischt ... mist ...

tt


----------



## thto (18. Oktober 2006)

hi 
kann heute nicht biken , seit gestern krippe in mir , mist !
TT


----------



## thto (3. November 2006)

wir treffen uns am sonntag um 11:00 uhr am sportplatz runkel zu einer gemütlichen runde bis ca 13:30 uhr , falls interesse kommt vorbei ....


----------



## Clarjee (3. November 2006)

Hey ho,

ich bin auch hin- und wieder mal im Kerkerbachtal und auf dem Lahnhöhenweg unterwegs (am letzten Sonntag zum Beispiel). Hab mir übrigens gleich drei Zecken dabei eingefangen, scheinen da grade stellenweise ganz gut auf der Lauer zu liegen.  

Ja so ne gemeinsame Tour wäre ja mal was, ich fahre meistens von Schuppbach über Eschenau auf dem Weg mit dem Symbol =. Direkt hinter der alten Eisenbahnbrücke über den Kerkerbach geht dann vom Weg links ein Singletrail hoch, der sich noch öfter verzweigt. Dem kann man dann fast durchgehend bis zum Sportplatz bei Schadeck folgen. Von da aus düse ich dann meist runter auf den Lahnhöhenweg rechts. Der ist ja auch hier bekannt, wie ich lese 
Richtig geil ist das Stück ab dem Bahnhof, da gibt´s dann auch die Zecken glaube ich 

Bin allerdings momentan nur sehr selten da oben vertreten, normalerweise wohne ich halt in Gießen und beschränke mich auf die Gegend rund um den Dünsberg, macht ja auch Laune.

Postet doch einfach mal weiter eure Termine, ich häng mich auf jeden Fall mal mit dran, wenn´s mal passt.

Gruß Clarjee


----------



## Dumb (3. November 2006)

kuhl... noch einer   

sonntag komm ich auf jedenfall mit... freu mich schon... ich frag nochn kumpel ob der mit kommt...

mfg Dumb


----------



## thto (3. November 2006)

sauber.... aber wie gesagt wir fahren sehr gemütlich


----------



## schnellejugend (3. November 2006)

Ich hab meinem Zivi gekündigt, Rücken scheint erst mal wieder fit zu sein. Werde dann wohl auch am Sonntag kommen. Ich hab dann auch ein paar Gänge mehr dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clarjee (5. November 2006)

Und, wie wars? Seid ihr heute gefahren?


----------



## Dumb (5. November 2006)

jo sind heute gefahren... war echt super fand ich...


----------



## thto (6. November 2006)

sorry für die vielen materialbedingten pausen,

denke wir werden am dienstag abend um 20:00 uhr ne runde drehen,

an meinem laufrad haben wir vorsichtig die kassette abgezogen, freilauf gereinigt und gefettet, hat aber leider nichts genützt... muss es zu canyon bringen da ja noch garantie.....

schönen tag .... arbeit oder urlaub whatever....

TT


----------



## schnellejugend (6. November 2006)

Alter Treffpunkt?

Würde dann mal die Führung übernehmen und (m)eine kleine Feierabendrunde präsentieren.


----------



## thto (6. November 2006)

wie du magst, je nach dem wo`s lang geht können wir uns auch unten in runkel treffen, dann mußt du nicht den berg hinauf, oder wir rollen nach dikkerich ?


----------



## schnellejugend (6. November 2006)

Dann um 20:00 an der Golden Gate in Dikkerich.


----------



## thto (7. November 2006)

ok jens stefan und ich werden da sein +-5minuten


----------



## thto (8. November 2006)

hi ,
super nightride gestern, ein paar sehr schöne neue wege kennengelernt ! GREAT !

denke wir werden sonntag um 10:00 Uhr biken .... wer mag ?

thorsten


----------



## Dumb (8. November 2006)

kuhl also ich bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (13. November 2006)

krasse tour 2 std im regen, hat aber spass gemacht , ich sah ja aus wie die sau tz tz tz , na ja bike und biker sind jetzt wieder clean

was so eine fahrgemeinschaft an motivationskraft ausübt wahnsinn 

hat jemand interesse dienstag abend zu fahren ? 

viele grüße
tt


----------



## schnellejugend (13. November 2006)

Diesmal mit Beleuchtung ?  Kann nicht, schade.


----------



## thto (14. November 2006)

leider noch nicht, gut ding ......


----------



## thto (15. November 2006)

@schnellejugend
2st 35km 350HM leider auf der tour im wald verfahren....


----------



## schnellejugend (16. November 2006)

Am Sonntag, 10:00 oder 11:00 Uhr, je nach Wunsch. Würde vorschlagen in Lindenholzhausen am Bahnhof/Schützenhaus. Dann könnt ihr kurz übern Hügel rollen und für mich und Bekannte/n ebenfalls nicht so weit. Dann Wege Richtung Selters.


----------



## thto (17. November 2006)

wäre ich sofort dabei, aber bin ab samstag abend bei meiner freundin in meeenz...... waren gestern 1,5std rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (17. November 2006)

Wie lange willst Du am Sonntag ungefähr fahren?
Wieviel Kilometer hat die Tour?

Gruß


----------



## schnellejugend (17. November 2006)

@thto: ich wollte ja Sonntags fahren, nicht Samstag abend.

@banker-steve: von Bahnhof vll. 1,5h. Wo kommst du her, können uns auch auf dem Weg vorher oder nachher treffen.


----------



## Dumb (17. November 2006)

ich denke lucas und ich kommen auch wieder mit...


----------



## thto (18. November 2006)

ab samstag abend ...... d.h. inkl. sonntag ...
wünsch euch vie spass und keine stürze
tt


----------



## schnellejugend (18. November 2006)

OK, du fehlst entschudigt.


Ich lege jetzt einfach mal 11:00 am Bahnhof Lindenholzhausen fest. Falls wer mitmöchte möge er dort erscheinen.


----------



## Dumb (19. November 2006)

muss führ heute^^ um 11:00 leider absagen... nächste mal komm ich bestimmt wieder mit...


----------



## thto (21. November 2006)

hi,
stand heute morgen würden stefan jens und ich morgen abend ne runde drehen , interesse ? 
TT


----------



## thto (21. November 2006)

19:00 Uhr !


----------



## banker-steve (21. November 2006)

Bin dabei!
Freue mich drauf!


----------



## schnellejugend (22. November 2006)

Hallo, würde heute Abend auch mitkommen. Problem: muss noch auf einen Kindergeburtstag, bis 19:00 nach Runkel schaff ich nicht. Wenn ihr von Runkel nach Dikkerich zur Golden Gate kommen würdet bin ich dabei.

Bin ab 19:20 da und hab noch jemanden dabei. Hoffentlich klappts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (22. November 2006)

ok sind um 19:20 da, hoffentlich wirds schön gemütliches tempo heute, stefan ist angeschlagen, ich war gestern abend mit jens unterwegs...
vg
tt


----------



## banker-steve (23. November 2006)

Morgen Jungs!
Die gestrige Tour war wirklich gut!
Merke aber, dass ich Euch konditionell weit unterlegen bin!  

Was hattet Ihr nochmal für den Sonntag geplant?

Gruß und hoffentlich bis bald wieder!

banker-steve


----------



## thto (23. November 2006)

guten morgen,

mein vorschlag wäre sonntag start 10:00uhr so 2-3 std ....

vg
tt


----------



## thto (28. November 2006)

beleuchtung ist da, konto im minus


----------



## banker-steve (29. November 2006)

Naja, wir werden doch nicht gleich anfangen zu weinen!! 

Freue mich schon auf den ersten Night-Ride mit der Lupine!!
Wahrscheinlich braucht der Rest seine Beleuchtung nicht mitzubringen!


----------



## thto (29. November 2006)

laufrad ist seit gestern auch wieder da


----------



## Dumb (8. Dezember 2006)

fahrt ihr dieses wochenende am sonntag wieder?
morgen werde ich mal das spiel an meiner nabe entfernen(hab jetzt nen konusschlüssel). ich hoffe das klappt so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
naja wenn ihr wieder fahrt könnt ihs ja mal hier reinschreiben dann komm ich wieder mit...



mfg Dumb


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Dezember 2006)

Wäre am Sonntag auch mal wieder dabei. Ich würde die Wege Richtung Niederbrechen vorschlagen. Lohnt sich. Dafür wäre aber wieder Treffpunkt Lindenholzhausen Bahnhof angesagt.

Schreibt mal was.


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Dezember 2006)

Achtung: Bin morgen um 10:30 am Bahnhof in Lindenholzhausen. Wer mitfahren will soll einfach da hinkommen.  Ihr könnt euch auch nochmal melden wenn ihr wollt.

Hoffe bis Morgen, Gerald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumb (10. Dezember 2006)

ok ich werde da sein... wenn ich den Bahnhof finde...


----------



## thto (11. Dezember 2006)

schade, zu spät gelesen, war gestern mit jens ne runde im wald drehen, wie wars ?


----------



## BackfireLX (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange (Zeit und km), wieviel Höhenmeter und welche Fahrbahnbeläge ihr so fahrt, wenn ihr euch trefft.

Gruß,

BackfireLX


----------



## Dumb (11. Dezember 2006)

thto schrieb:


> schade, zu spät gelesen, war gestern mit jens ne runde im wald drehen, wie wars ?



ich fands super... also die trails in der nähe von Selters sind echt Spitze

@Backfire: hmm das is eigentlich unterschiedlich... Wir fahren ungefähr immer so 2-3h. Zu den Kilometern und Höhenmetern kann ich nichts sagen...
allerdings komm ich mit meinen 16 Jahren und meinem 3/4 Jahr Mountainbikeerfahrung noch ganz gut mit.


----------



## schnellejugend (11. Dezember 2006)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange (Zeit und km), wieviel Höhenmeter und welche Fahrbahnbeläge ihr so fahrt, wenn ihr euch trefft.
> 
> ...



Wir haben gestern erst durchfegen lassen, ansonsten Devise "erst voll dann alles". Komplett kontrahieren tue ich immer erst wenn alle anderen weg sind.

Komm einfach mit beim nächsten mal.


----------



## thto (12. Dezember 2006)

moin,
jens und ich wollen gerne heute abend eine gemütliche runde drehen, wer mag mitkommen ? kann aber erst ab 19:30 uhr am treffpunkt....
vg
tt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumb (15. Dezember 2006)

Wie wärs dieses Wochenende Sonntag?


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Dezember 2006)

Wer will am Dienstag Abend bei Wetter radfahren? Ich und.......?


----------



## thto (18. Dezember 2006)

kann nur unter vorbehalt, wenn dann ab 20:00 uhr ....


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Dezember 2006)

bin heute indisponiert und werde nicht fahren.


----------



## thto (20. Dezember 2006)

war schön.....


----------



## thto (20. Dezember 2006)

vielleicht wenns passt werden wir freitag abend ne tour starten .... melde mich wenns geklärt ist ....


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Dezember 2006)

Freitag Abend ist schon Vorweihnachten, da muss ich mich um meine resozialisierung im Familienkreis kümmern.


----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2006)

gut , fehlt entschuldigt ;-)
die lupine is jeden verdammten cent wert , hast recht !

schönes fest 

TT


----------



## Dumb (21. Dezember 2006)

wollt ihr morgen abends fahren?
wenns recht ist komm ich dann mal mit...
bin allerdings noch nicht seh oft nachts gefahren...


----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2006)

klaro komm mit treffen uns um 18:30 uhr an der telefonzelle nähe der bäckerei in schadeck....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumb (22. Dezember 2006)

schade sorry muss absagen... meine lampe is net aufgeladen... ich hoffe ihr lest das noch...

edit: komm doch mit


----------



## schnellejugend (6. April 2007)

Lebt noch jemand aus diesem Thread, sind alle ausgewandert oder wegen fortgeschrittener Hormonüberflutung dem MTB-Sport abtrünnig geworden?


----------



## thto (7. April 2007)

hi ,
yepp, we`re not dead but still trying  , haben letzte woche in koblenz so eine verdammt schöne tour gefahren inkl. Fisccherpfad und 2x bikepark boppard... die chickenline war unser.... 
wenn du lust hast lass uns mal wieder zusammen fahren....
tt


----------



## schnellejugend (7. April 2007)

Genau das wollte ich, habe aber eigtl. nur noch morgen am späten Nachmittag Zeit. Nach Trainingslager in der Toskana in Februar/März muss ich am Donnerstag leider zum Radfahren nach Sizillien. 

Schei$$ Stress.


----------



## thto (7. April 2007)

respekt bist du jetzt radprofi geworden ????
wir fahren morgen früh um 7 uhr morgens .....


----------



## Dumb (10. April 2007)

ich wuerde ja sehr gerne fahren aber ich bin im mom auch ausser landes. naechste woche komm ich nach hause und dann wartet auch schon mein neues bike auf mich --> www.mountainbikeblog.moocks.de . wie waers wenn wir einen festen woechentlichen termin ausmachen wenn das mit euren jobs vereinbar ist. 

gruss aus amerika richard


----------



## thto (11. April 2007)

hi richard,

ein kollege hat auf meine empfehlung auch das Grand Canyon 6.0 gekauft, wir haben es gemeinsam aufgebaut, feines Rad ! 
fixer termin ist ein sehr gute gedanke, dadurch dass ich oft in mainz/wi bin aber schlecht zu vereinbaren...
haben ein paar neue traumhafte singeltrails im kerkerbachtal gefunden.... sehr lecker ....
meld dich mal wenn du magst und wenn du america überlebt hast ...
viele grüße
thorsten


----------



## Dumb (20. April 2007)

jo wieder hier seit mittwoch... bin seither jeden tag gefahren. ist einfach nur geil...^^ 
gestern gabs erstmal nen schock. ich bin ganz gemütlich gefahren, als sich der schnellspanner hinten gelöst hat und sich am ende verbogen hat. zum glück hab ich den schnellspanner wieder hinbiegen können, sodass ich ihn wieder aus der nabe bekommen hab. heute habe ich neue gekauft. die funktionieren auch super...


gruss richard


----------



## thto (21. April 2007)

ohhh shit, hast du dein neues spassgerät schon ?
wenn du bock hast lass uns bald mal wieder ne entspannte runde drehen ...

viele grüße aus der heerstr.

tt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clarjee (25. April 2007)

thto schrieb:


> haben ein paar neue traumhafte singeltrails im kerkerbachtal gefunden.... sehr lecker ....



Klingt interessant!
Wo denn genau wenn ich fragen darf? Bin ja auch hin und wieder mal im Kerkerbachtal unterwegs, momentan allerdings nur sehr sporadisch. Wenn dann fahre ich immer so von Schuppbach nach Kerkerbach und über den Lahnhöhenweg (li. oder re.) zurück. Auf der Strecke kenne ich einen netten Singletrail links vom Kerkerbach bei der Oberhofer Mühle und rechts vom Bach unterhalb von Schadeck. Achja, und noch einen der so circa kurz vor der Unterhofer Mühle nach Schadeck führt.

Was gibt´s denn da sonst noch so Nettes? Vielleicht klappt´s ja auch irgendwann mal von meiner Seite aus mit einem Treffen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## thto (26. April 2007)

schwer zu beschreiben, wenn du mal wieder in der gegend bis zeig ich sie dir


----------



## jetos15 (26. April 2007)

Guden tag,

ihr müsst mir ma zeigen wo des kerkerbachtal ist. So wie ihr davon schwärmt^^
ich komm aus weilburg und such immer ma neue wege. also meldet euch wenn ihr zeit habt


----------



## banker-steve (27. April 2007)

Bin ein Kollege von "thto" und möche am Sonntag gegen 17:00 Uhr eine schöne Runde im Kerkerbachtal drehen! Bist jetzt sind wir zu zweit!
Wer mitfahren möchte, kann gerne mitkommen!


----------



## thto (27. April 2007)

hi stefan ,
ich werde sonntag leider nicht am start sein,
vielleicht am 01.Mai..... melde mich ....
Thorsten


----------



## Dumb (27. April 2007)

hmm sonntag 17:00 is sehr gut... bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (27. April 2007)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Bin ein Kollege von "thto" und möche am Sonntag gegen 17:00 Uhr eine schöne Runde im Kerkerbachtal drehen! Bist jetzt sind wir zu zweit!
> Wer mitfahren möchte, kann gerne mitkommen!



Tach, bin leider wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Melde mich mal unter vorbehalt an. Wo treffen?


----------



## banker-steve (28. April 2007)

Hallo Gerald,

wir wollen nun morgen eine Tour um 17:30 Uhr im Kerkerbachtal und anschließend Richtung Limburg fahren!
Treffpunkt: 17:30 in Runkel am Sportplatz!
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## schnellejugend (29. April 2007)

Bin dann da.


----------



## Dumb (29. April 2007)

ich auch... mit meinem neuen Bike


----------



## banker-steve (30. April 2007)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

die gestrige tour hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich schön auf nächste Mal!!! 
Unsere Gegend bietet schon geile Strecken!!
Thorsten und Jens sind dann bestimmt auch mit von der Partie!


Bis dann!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## banker-steve (30. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

wir (Dirk, Timo, eventuell Thorsten und ich) wollen am Dienstag (01.05.2007) um 09:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde (ca. 2 h) im Kerkerbachtal fahren. Vielleicht ein wenig abgewandelt gegenüber gestern, aber die Serpentinen in Richtung Villmar nehmen wir mit! )
Treffpunkt ist um 09:00 Uhr in Schadeck an der Abzweigung in Richtung Weilburg!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thto (30. April 2007)

gude stefan

melde mich per sms heute abend bei dir .....

#TT


----------



## schnellejugend (1. Mai 2007)

> Treffpunkt ist um 09:00 Uhr in Schadeck an der Abzweigung in Richtung Weilburg!



bin dann da.


----------



## thto (1. Mai 2007)

gude,
wie schauts am kommenden sonntag aus ?  
vg
tt


----------



## Dumb (2. Mai 2007)

hmm verdammt da muss ich auf fahrradtour mit meiner familie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (7. Juli 2007)

Wunderschönen guten Tag.

Am morgigen wunderschön sonnig geplanten Sonntag werden Christian und ich ein wenig mit unseren Bergrädern durch die Gegend rollen. Falls jemand mitrollen will: so um viertel nach zwei an der Golden Gate in Dikkerich.

Bitte um fotogene Kleidung, wenn möglich heute noch Gurkenmaske und Termin beim persönlichen MakeUpArtist wahrnehmen.


----------



## thto (9. Juli 2007)

ohne tasche keine competition ! 
sonntach ging net, hatte noch derbe nachwehen vom junggesellenabschied vom kumpel, meld mich bald wenn ma wieder zeit ist und die wohnung renoviert ist ....


----------



## WW-Horst (13. Juli 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten Tag.
> 
> Am morgigen wunderschön sonnig geplanten Sonntag werden Christian und ich ein wenig mit unseren Bergrädern durch die Gegend rollen. Falls jemand mitrollen will: so um viertel nach zwei an der Golden Gate in Dikkerich.
> 
> Bitte um fotogene Kleidung, wenn möglich heute noch Gurkenmaske und Termin beim persönlichen MakeUpArtist wahrnehmen.



Hallo Gerald,

habe Dich in letzten Wochen mehrfach vergeblich versucht, anzurufen. Tja, bin dann halt solo G-Punkt nofoot gefahren


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Juli 2007)

Hi, durch Verkettung ungünstiger Umstände musste ich -entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheiten- arbeiten. Und das hpts. mittags. 

Aber da ich ja bei Trockenheit den G-Punkt nur multifoot runterkomme habe ich mich die letztem Wochen da garnicht hingetraut.

Ich melde mich mal.


----------



## WW-Horst (16. Juli 2007)

Ja gerne! Allerdings bin ich diese Woche auf Entzug (habe ne Sehnenreizung am Unterarm) und fahre dann nächste Woche für 10 Tage nach Bozen (dann muß das alles wieder klappen mit Bunnyhop und so). Ab 5.August bin ich wieder im Ländchen. Am 8.August fahre ich übrigens bei gutem Wetter mit nem Kumpel mal nach Winterberg zum Üben und rantasten. Haste Bock, mitzufahren?


----------



## Dumb (24. Juli 2007)

Hi...
hab grad gemerkt das hier mal wieder was los ist...
wie wärs mal wieder mit fahren? am wochenende oder so...
in einer stunde fahr ich auch nochmal wird aber nur ne kleine runde. wär kuhl wenn wir mal wieder fahren könnten.

richard


----------



## banker-steve (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,


Jens, Dirk und ich wollen heute Abend eine kleine Runde fahren!!
Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 18:30 Uhr *(wenn ich pünktlich aus Frankfurt raus komme!!)* in Schadeck, bei der Kreuzung in Richtung Weilburg! Streckenverlauf steht noch nicht fest, aber könnten entweder Kerkerbachtal oder nach Limburg fahren! 

Hey Gerald,

wir wollten mal die Strecke in Richtung Niederselters fahren! 
Wann hättest Du mal Zeit und Lust, um die Sache in Angriff zu nehmen???

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thto (25. Juli 2007)

gude stefan,
ich bin heute abend noch mit IKEA Möbeln beschäftigt, auch ne art von sport...
TT


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Juli 2007)

Heute Abend wohl leider nicht. Wenn doch, bin ich da.

Morgen den ganzen Tag, FR o. Sa ab mittag, So morgens, Montag ab mittag. Dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (25. Juli 2007)

Oh Gerald,

woher hast Du, bzw. nimmst Du Dir Zeit????
Warst Du eigentlich schon einmal mit den Frickhofener fahren?? www.mtb-frickhofen.de
Naja, ich denke mit Sonntag könnte bei uns (Jens und mir) klappen. Wie sieht es bei Dir aus Thorsten???
Wäre für Dich die Strecke bei Niederselters in Ordnung? Wie lange wären wir dann unterwegs???

Gruß
stefan


----------



## thto (25. Juli 2007)

salve,
bei uns ins der neuen wohnung schauts aus als hätte ein B52 Bomber eingeschlagen da ist noch arbeit am wochenende angesagt ......
nächste woche bin ich beim 24H Std rennen in duisburg im wunderschönen alten industiepark mit dem olympischen gedanken im gepäck am start 

@richard
was geht ab ? dirtbike im einsatz ?

vg
tt


----------



## Dumb (25. Juli 2007)

ja bin schon schwer am manual üben... und morgen oder so fahr ich mal nach limburg auf die dirts (wenn man das so nennen darf)...


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Juli 2007)

Dumb schrieb:


> ja bin schon schwer am manual üben... und morgen oder so fahr ich mal nach limburg auf die dirts (wenn man das so nennen darf)...



Wer oder was oder wo (oder wann) ist das?


----------



## Dumb (26. Juli 2007)

in limburg sind an der heinz wolff halle ein paar kleine sprünge. aber wie gesagt so richtig dirts kann man das nicht nennen ich schuas mir heut mal an...


----------



## Dumb (26. Juli 2007)

ok ich war da... war ne riesen entäuschung. ist alles zugewachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (5. August 2007)

hi,
ich war am wochenende beim 24std rennen in duisburg aktiv dabei, im fun 8er mixed team, hat riesen spass gemacht....
bis bald
tt


----------



## Dumb (5. August 2007)

ich wollte mich so super vorbereiten auf ein rennen in eppstein...
bis vorgestern: ich stürtze eigentlich echt wenig und dann fahr ich einmal auf der strasse und leg mich bergab so richtig schön lang... mit geschlitter und so 
beine, rechte schulter, rechtes handgelenk, und die arme... alles auf. naja eine woche pause und nochmal von neu anfangen


----------



## thto (5. August 2007)

hi richard,
verdammt  so ein mist, war auch am überlegen ob ich bei taunustrails mitfahren soll, so zum spass..... wolltest du die kleine oder große schleife bezwingen ?
gute besserung !!!!!!!!!
TT


----------



## Dumb (6. August 2007)

ich denke es wird die kleine. ich hab mir gedacht ich fahr halt mit auch wenn ich nicht so in form bin^^ wie ich eigentlich wollte. einfach mal zum sehen wie son rennen abläuft. ist sicher ein riesen spass...
update:
ok vergessts... kahnbeinbruch im handgelenk dieses jahr wird nicht mehr viel laufen :-(


----------



## schnellejugend (6. August 2007)

> ok vergessts... kahnbeinbruch im handgelenk dieses jahr wird nicht mehr viel laufen :-(



Das ist ziemlich Schei§§e. Mit Übertraining ist die nächsten Monate nicht zu rechnen.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## thto (7. August 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich Schei§§e. Mit Übertraining ist die nächsten Monate nicht zu rechnen.
> 
> Gute Besserung.



auch von mir alles gute aus bad schadeck am see , hab mich soabend auch noch angemeldet


----------



## thto (17. August 2007)

guude ,
anbei ein m.N.n nice pic vom 24H Duisburg...
vg
tt


----------



## Single-Trail (17. August 2007)

Hi Thorsten, wie gehts?

wann seit ihr mal wieder in Koblenz ?? War damals ne geile Tour!   ..aber dieses Mal kann sie ruhig ein bisschen kürzer sein  

happy Trails, Martin


----------



## thto (17. August 2007)

hi martin,
yo passt scho, alles i.O ! was macht deine form ? die tour damals war grandios gut besonders des fischers pfad, wahnsinn !!!!! *daumen hoch* kommen gerne im sep wieder mal auf ne tour vorbei , können ja mal nen termin suchen ..... 
vg aus wiesbaden
Thorsten


----------



## thto (17. August 2007)

Dumb schrieb:


> ich denke es wird die kleine. ich hab mir gedacht ich fahr halt mit auch wenn ich nicht so in form bin^^ wie ich eigentlich wollte. einfach mal zum sehen wie son rennen abläuft. ist sicher ein riesen spass...
> update:
> ok vergessts... kahnbeinbruch im handgelenk dieses jahr wird nicht mehr viel laufen :-(



d.h. du bist sonntag nicht am start ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumb (18. August 2007)

nein leider nicht. Allerdings hab ich heut erfahren das es nur ein wenn überhaupt nur ein Haarriss war, was bedeutet das ich nächste Woche wieder fahren kann. Ich denke mal die Ärtzte im Krankenhaus waren ein bisschen über vorsichtig... naja besser ein Gips dran und auf der sicheren Seite sein als irgendwann feststellen das doch was war. Muss jetzt bis Montag noch eine Bandage tragen und dann kann ich wieder einsteigen...


----------



## thto (18. August 2007)

na das hört sich doch ganz gut an


----------



## thto (20. August 2007)

hi richard,
taunustrails war sehr geil, leider hats mich einmal derbe zerrissen, rippen links und schulter schmerzen arg... na ja macht nix wird schon wieder werden...
weiss jemand etwas bzgl MAXC TRIAL.... hätte irgendwie bock auf das gemetzel


----------



## schnellejugend (20. August 2007)

Fällt aus.


----------



## thto (20. August 2007)

warum ?
ahhhhh äähhhh hab noch die DVD von dir zu hause......


----------



## schnellejugend (21. August 2007)

Letztes Jahr zu wenig Teilnehmer. Aufwand und Einahmen passen wohl nicht mehr zusammen. 
Jetzt schäme ich mich, daß ich die beiden letzten mal gekniffen habe, bestes Rennen, gleich vor der Haustür. Superschade, hoffentlich nächstes Jahr wieder.

Ich würde auch mal wieder Rad fahren, ich bin aber gehandicapt durch Arbeit und Krankheitswahn. Würde ja gerne mal Do oder Fr. mittags radeln. Richard? Zeit? Hand einigermassen in Schuss?


----------



## Dumb (23. August 2007)

ohh sry grade erst gelesen... hand ist wieder alles in ordnung. ab morgen bin ich leider weg. aber heute fahr ich auf jedenfall noch ich denke so gegen 17:00-18:00 wenn du das noch liest kannst du ja noch schreiben dann können wir uns treffen wenn du noch zeit hast...

edit:
so erste tour ohne das ich irgendwas in meiner hand gespürt hab hinter mir... jetzt kanns wieder losgehen...


----------



## WW-Horst (24. August 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mal Do oder Fr. mittags radeln. Richard? Zeit? Hand einigermassen in Schuss?



Moin

hätte heute, Freitag mittag Zeit und auch Lust ne Runde am KLoster zu drehen! Am besten kurz per SMS absprechen, schaue bis 12.00 auch noch mal hier rein.


----------



## schnellejugend (24. August 2007)

Hi Horst. Ich habe mich sträflich lange nicht gemeldet.

Habe alle Zeit der Welt, leider nur auf dem Sofa. Bin krank geschrieben, Rückenschmerzen. Mein Opa hat mit 80 besser ausgesehen zu Fuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (24. August 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Hi Horst. Ich habe mich sträflich lange nicht gemeldet.
> 
> Habe alle Zeit der Welt, leider nur auf dem Sofa. Bin krank geschrieben, Rückenschmerzen. Mein Opa hat mit 80 besser ausgesehen zu Fuß.



Hi Gerald,
dann machst Du Deiner persönlichen Beschreibung ja endlich mal alle Ehren. Gute Besserung! 
Schade, ich fahre dann mal alleine. Morgen ist Dave da, wir werden uns mal ca. 14.00 in Oberwerth für ne Runde Lahnstein treffen. Nur für den Fall, daß Du bist morgen wieder besser darnn wärest


----------



## thto (27. August 2007)

hallo,
geplant ist am 09.09.07 09:30uhr eine runde im WI und Umgebung zu fahren , sprich Neroberg-Platte-HoheWurzel, bergauf schotter und asphalt, bergab wenn möglich singletrails .... danach einkehr beim appelwoi schmidt in wi...... bitte um feedback TT

ach so ja tempo ist natürlich hoffentlich gemütlich *gnade*


----------



## Oli l. (10. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mensch hier sind ja ne Menge aus der Gegend unterwegs, freut mich, ich fahre nähmlich meistens alleine hoffe das wird sich bald ändern.
 Meine Heimstrecke ist Niedertiefenbach-Eschenau-Schupbach-Obertiefenbach, Sonntags dann meist aufem Lahnhöhenweg von Diez nach Nassau unterwegs.

Allerdings siehts zur Zeit eher mauh aus was das fahren angeht, bin viel am lernen, für ne Weiterbildung und meinen Urlaub letzte Woche konnte ich dann auch vergessen, den kleinen Finger bis auf den Knochen augeschlitzt ganz uncool beim Spülen. Naja zwei bis drei tage dann kanns wieder losgehen allerdings steht dann erstmal arbeiten aufem Program.

Gute fahrt und immer schön Spannung auf der Kette wünscht

Der Oli


----------



## thto (10. September 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten, wie gehts?
> 
> wann seit ihr mal wieder in Koblenz ?? War damals ne geile Tour!   ..aber dieses Mal kann sie ruhig ein bisschen kürzer sein
> 
> happy Trails, Martin



hi martin,
bin hoffentlich wahrscheinlich am 07.10. am start ....
vg
tt


----------



## thto (10. September 2007)

Oli l. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mensch hier sind ja ne Menge aus der Gegend unterwegs, freut mich, ich fahre nähmlich meistens alleine hoffe das wird sich bald ändern.
> Meine Heimstrecke ist Niedertiefenbach-Eschenau-Schupbach-Obertiefenbach, Sonntags dann meist aufem Lahnhöhenweg von Diez nach Nassau unterwegs.
> ...



willkommen oli,
schön jemand aus der heimat, melde mich hier wenn wir mal wieder ne tour planen...
vg
tt


----------



## banker-steve (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

wollte mal fragen, wer Lust hat morgen Abend(also Donnerstag) eine kleine Feierabendrunde zu fahren? Wahrscheinlich gegen 20:30 Uhr ab Runkel.
Vielleicht die Tal Josaphat Runde oder eine schöne Alternative!
Wie sieht es aus Gerald und Thorsten? Wollen wir wieder die Lupine aus dem Schrank holen und die Nacht zum Tage machen? ))

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (31. Oktober 2007)

leider ohne mich, werd heute abend mit dem lichtschwert durch den wald auf die platte reiten


----------



## thto (19. Dezember 2007)

werden am freitag so gegen 17:45 uhr zum gemütlichen nightride starten...


----------



## banker-steve (19. Dezember 2007)

Wäre schön, wenn noch jemand mitkommen würde!!!!

V


----------



## thto (19. Dezember 2007)

freu mich schon riesig auf die gute alte kerkerbachtaltour yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe fast 2 Wochen frei, nur gerade am Freitag habe ich Spätdienst.

Egal, vll. passt es ja am Wochenende oder über die Feiertage mal für eine kleine Runde.


----------



## banker-steve (19. Dezember 2007)

Schade Gerald!
Leider ist es immer schwer einen Termin zu finden, an dem wir alle können! Da Thto auch jetzt in Wiesbaden wohnt und ich mit meinen Kinder schauen muß, ist es doppelt schwer.
Wie sieht es bei Dir am 24.12 am frühen Nachmittag aus?


----------



## thto (19. Dezember 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich habe fast 2 Wochen frei, nur gerade am Freitag habe ich Spätdienst.
> 
> Egal, vll. passt es ja am Wochenende oder über die Feiertage mal für eine kleine Runde.



rücken wieder i.O. ?
bzgl. 24. geb ich nochmal rückmeldung...


----------



## thto (19. Dezember 2007)

hab boris gefragt kann fr abend leider nicht !


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Dezember 2007)

Rücken hält bis jetzt, war aber erst 2 mal radfahren.

24. würde ich mitfahren. Ich muss aber um 4 "in die Kersch". Sollte passen, oder?


----------



## thto (20. Dezember 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Rücken hält bis jetzt, war aber erst 2 mal radfahren.
> 
> 24. würde ich mitfahren. Ich muss aber um 4 "in die Kersch". Sollte passen, oder?



denke schon melde mich nochmal wenn ich weiss wie das timing bei mir am 24. ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (20. Dezember 2007)

Das muß einfach klappen! Wie wäre es mit einer neuen Strecke?
Gerald hatte doch mal von einer Tour bei Niederselters erzählt!!!
Freue mich!


----------



## thto (20. Dezember 2007)

ab wann kannst du denn frühestens am 24. ?


----------



## banker-steve (20. Dezember 2007)

Das kann ich Dir heute Abend genau sagen. Ich denke mal ab 13:00 Uhr!!!
Nix zu Arbeiten??


----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2007)

gut dann sind wir wohl nur zu zweit, auto ist mit mtb, rennrad und equipment gepackt und hoffe dass wir um 17:45 in schadeck starten können, freu mich mal die lupine aufm helm durch den wald zu tragen ....
vg
tt


----------



## jetos15 (21. Dezember 2007)

servus ich komm aus weilburg und komme bei meinem training öfters ma durch runkel. dabei hab ich einen neuen trail entdeckt von runkel nach villmar immer über der straße. hab ma ne frage: hats schonma einer von euch geschafft die serpentinen am anfang runnerzufahren ohne abzusteigen? ich hätte mir da fats ma das genick gebrochen 

ich fahre am 24. wahrscheinlich aufn feldberg^^ also wenn jemand mitwill brauchter euch nur melden!


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Dezember 2007)

> hab ma ne frage: hats schonma einer von euch geschafft die serpentinen am anfang runnerzufahren ohne abzusteigen?



Ich weiss nicht  genau welchen Weg (rechts oder links der Lahn) du meinst, aber ich sage mal: ja, hat schon mal jemand.

Für Feldberg habe ich nicht genug Zeit, habe mich auch erst vor kurzem wieder aus meinem Sterbebett erhoben, wäre auch sowieso noch nicht drin. Viel Spass, eigtl. das beste was man an dem Tag machen kann.


----------



## jetos15 (22. Dezember 2007)

ich meine auf der seite wo man ausm neubaugebiet von runkel, seite wo die burg ist, zu diesem denkmal da fährt was da aufm felsen steHT


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Dezember 2007)

Also links der Lahn, die engen Serpentinen, die in das nasse Tal gehen.

Klar, geht. Bin ich auch schon hochgefahren.


----------



## thto (23. Dezember 2007)

freitag nightride war weltklasse....kalt aber gut.... alle möglichen spassbereitenden singletrails abgehakt.... sa hab ich nochmal 2,5 std allein ne runde gedreht , mit 24. muss ich mal schauen was geht... da ich vorher noch ein neuen herzschrittmacher für meinen fahrbaren automobilen untersatz kaufen muss... so bekommt es auch wat zu weihnachten ...

@schnellejugend fährst du morgen früh auf jeden fall ? melde mich nochmal ...

melde mich ab geh jetzt schlittschuhlaufen !

vg
thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (23. Dezember 2007)

Also, Butter bei die Fisch:

13:00(von mir aus auch früher).

In? Runkel? oder Bahnhof Lindenholzhausen?

Demokratisch abstimmen oder doch besser Diktatur(funktioniert beim Radfahren besser)?

Da ich wohl am flexibelsten bin (und einen Frauenberuf habe) soll ein anderer Treffpunkt und Zeit diktieren. Bin dann dabei.


----------



## thto (23. Dezember 2007)

11:15 an der holzbrücke in dikkerich !! das ist ein befehl !!


----------



## jetos15 (23. Dezember 2007)

wtf dikkerich? wo wollt ihr denn langfahren?


----------



## thto (23. Dezember 2007)

=dietkirchen, wohin ? gute frage ? schaun wir dann morgen....
auf jeden fall sehr gemütlich hoffe ich, kommste mit ?


----------



## jetos15 (23. Dezember 2007)

gemütlich kommt in meinem wortschatz net vor 
ne also die richtung wollte ich auch einschlagen . schön durchs kerkerbachtal und dann ma sehn. vllt sehn mer uns ja! gugt nach ner durin an nm müsing dann solltet ihr mich erkennen^^


----------



## thto (23. Dezember 2007)

viel spass werde die augen aufhalten, von wo startest du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (23. Dezember 2007)

odersbach fast schon weilburg


----------



## thto (23. Dezember 2007)

ahh ok welchen weg fährst du von odersbach aus ? sind immer auf der suche nach schönen trails


----------



## jetos15 (23. Dezember 2007)

hpch aufn scheuenberger kopp und dann wirbelau und kerkerbachtal^^ is schwer zu erklären^^
hier  um weilburg sin ein paar schöne trails kann ich euch ma bei gelegenheit zeigen. normaal simmer immer zu zweit unterwegs aber morgen fahr ich ausnahmsweise mal alleine^^


----------



## thto (23. Dezember 2007)

gerne wäre ein feiner zug
gute nacht
TT


----------



## 4l3x (24. Dezember 2007)

ich wäre dann der 2. müsing fahrer  aber ich will sehen wie jemand vorallem die erste serpentine runterfährt. oder auch hoch ^^


----------



## schnellejugend (24. Dezember 2007)

> 11:15 an der holzbrücke in dikkerich !! das ist ein befehl !!


Das Goldene Tor zu Dikkerich. Werde da sein.

Muss nur noch 2 Freunde umdirigieren, die wollten erst um 12:00 bei mir sein. Dürfte aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## thto (27. Dezember 2007)

war eine sehr vernünftige art heilig abend zu starten, bis zum nächsten ride in the dark .... werde morgen hier in wi zum neroberg, platte, eiserne hand, hohe wurzel kurbeln
bis bald 
TT


----------



## banker-steve (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal fragen, wer am Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit hätte eine kleine Runde durchs Kerkerbachtal zu drehen. Würde gerne mal sehen wie Gerald die Serpentinen hoch- und runterfährt!!  
Würde den Samstag Nachmittag oder den Sonntag Vormittag favorisieren!!!
Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Jens (Rocky Mountain Slayer) dürfte auch wieder am Start sein!!!
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thto (2. Januar 2008)

mittags wäre ok, morgens werde ich in den wald holz machen gehen ....


----------



## banker-steve (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich meinte den Sonntag vormittag!!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (2. Januar 2008)

ich kann nur samstags mittags ca. ab 14 uhr ....
sonntag fahre ich mitm exkollegen von schwalbach aus aufn feldberg *prognose*


----------



## thto (2. Januar 2008)

jawolll kommt nur vorbei da wird sich die stihl aber freuen, kettensägenmasakkar


----------



## thto (4. Januar 2008)

guten morgen,
bin raus, muss am samstag den ganzen tag holz durch den wald schleppen 
Thorsten


----------



## schnellejugend (4. Januar 2008)

Sonntag Vormittag wäre ich dabei. Mittag oder Nachmittag auch.


----------



## Oli l. (16. Januar 2008)

hey Leute, fürs kommende Wochenende was geplant? ich bin dabei!


----------



## thto (16. Januar 2008)

hi oli,
gute frage haben mal den samstag vormittag grob ins auge gefasst für eine gemütliche tour ... melde mich nochmal bzgl. uhrzeit
achso tempo wie gesagt gemütlich 
viele grüße aus schadeck
thorsten


----------



## Oli l. (17. Januar 2008)

gemütlich hört sich sehr gut an . Ähm starten wir wetterunabhänig? Soll ja eher etwas regnen. Also mir ist das jedenfalls egal solange es nicht hagelt .
Grüße aus Niedertiefenbach 

oli


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Januar 2008)

Wäre dabei.


----------



## banker-steve (17. Januar 2008)

Morgen zusammen,

Jens und ich wollten am Samstag Vormittag auch eine kleine Runde fahren. 
Denke in einer größeren Runde hätten auch alle mehr Spaß! 
So wie ich es aber raus gehört habe, startet ihr auch bei schlechten Wetter!!
Auch Scheiß egal... Für was wurden Waschmaschinen erfunden!  
Welche Strecke fahren wir??? Kerkerbachtal? Tal Josaphat? Oder etwas neues? Geringes Tempo mit ein paar schönes Trails wäre nicht verkehrt! 
Gruß aus Frankfurt

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (17. Januar 2008)

Oli l. schrieb:


> gemütlich hört sich sehr gut an . Ähm starten wir wetterunabhänig? Soll ja eher etwas regnen. Also mir ist das jedenfalls egal solange es nicht hagelt .
> Grüße aus Niedertiefenbach
> 
> oli



hast du ein paar schöne trails  rund um niedertiefenbach also keine forstwege? 

wäre ja eine überlegung wert in schadeck zu starten so um ca. 10:00 Uhr, 
dann über den mittleren kerkerbachbahnweg über die pallettenbrücken richtung eschenau , dort nach niedertiefenbach wo uns local oli vielleicht ein paar sahnestückentrails zeigen könnte ?


----------



## Oli l. (17. Januar 2008)

Hm also viel gibts hier nicht wäre dafür das wir erstmal eure runde fahren. Ich will euch wirklich nichts vorenthalten aber ist halt sehr mau hier. Auf wieviel km kann ich mich den einstellen. 
 Also 10 uhr ist zwar nicht mittags, aber mal überhaut nicht, passt aber schon

Gruß 

Oli


----------



## thto (17. Januar 2008)

denke so ca. 2 Std , km ? 
neue schöne trails sind immer willkommen *sabber*


----------



## Oli l. (17. Januar 2008)

okay wo wird sich getroffen, Bahnhof Runkel? oder gehn wir erstmal was frühstücken


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Januar 2008)

10Uhr, da bin i dabei.

Und dann 5h voll in die Fresse, oder?


----------



## thto (17. Januar 2008)

jawolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll dreck fressen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (17. Januar 2008)

Bin auch dabei Wird bestimmt eine geile Runde! 
Wollen wir uns nicht lieber oben in Runkel am Sportplatz treffen??


Gruß
stefan


----------



## thto (17. Januar 2008)

ei jo gut dann halt am sportplatz...


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Januar 2008)

10Uhr, Sportplatz Runkel.

Bis übermorgen. Jetzt wird getapert.
Spaghetti, Blutwurst, Kamillentee....


----------



## thto (17. Januar 2008)

was is denn "getapert" ?
ich geh jetzt gleich mal 2std indoor soccer zocken, hoffe mein linkes knie mit defektem kreuz- und innenband nimmt mir das nicht übel und mein knorpelschaden 3.grades vor 4jahren wird sich sicher bis samstag wieder erholen *hoho*


----------



## Oli l. (17. Januar 2008)

okay also wenn wir am sportplatz starten, hab ich da was im petto das nehmen wir noch mit sind 20 min höchstens, kommen dann unten in hofen raus von da aus übernehmt ihr dann okay?

M.f.G. 

oli l.


----------



## thto (17. Januar 2008)

bin schon sehr gespannt.... hoffentlich kennen wir den lecker trail noch nicht


----------



## Oli l. (18. Januar 2008)

hm denke schon das ihr den kennt ist aber auch egal macht nämlich so oder so bock.


----------



## banker-steve (18. Januar 2008)

Die Nacht hat es andauernd geschüttet! Wird morgen bestimmt eine geile Schlammschlacht!!!
Jens macht es vom Wetter abhängig, ob er mitkommt!!


----------



## thto (18. Januar 2008)

yo wird schon werden


----------



## thto (18. Januar 2008)

schade kann morgen nicht, will lieber meinem vater helfen holz machen, family geht vor hobby....
schade euch viel spass
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (18. Januar 2008)

Schade Thorsten. Da kann man nichts machen! Schlage aber vor, dass wir trotzdem fahren!
Falls doch noch Einer absagen möchte, bitte ich ihn mir kurz eine SMS zu schreiben, damit ich nicht umsonst warten muß!!
Tel. 01632355932

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Oli l. (18. Januar 2008)

also ich bin auf jeden fall da! Kommt sonst noch jemand mit? 

 Wie siehts denn nächste Woche aus, würde gerne mal bein den Jungs aus Balduinstein mitfahren, ist jemand dabei? Schon mal einer da mitgefahren?
 Die starten Sonntags um neun glaub ich.  

M.f.G.

oli l.


----------



## banker-steve (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

hatte nach der kleinen Runde am Samstag bis einschließlich gestern im Bett gelegen. Mich hat es völlig zerrissen!  
Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass es Dir ein wenig Spaß gemacht hat. Nächste Mal bin ich hoffentlich wieder fit!
Seid ihr noch die Wehreley gefahren?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thto (23. Januar 2008)

hi stefan,
melde mich wenn ich wieder im lande bin, holzvorräte sind gefüllt ....
donnerstag habe ich urlaub 
vg
TT


----------



## thto (3. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4446687&postcount=8408


----------



## banker-steve (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Jungs,


wer von Euch hat Lust am Mittwoch (13.02.2008) eine kleine Feierabend-Runde durch die Wälder zu drehen.

Vorschlag:
Treffpunkt um 19:00 Uhr in Runkel am Sportplatz.

Bitte um kurze Info wer mitkommt, weil wir uns sonst das Warten ersparen können!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thto (12. Februar 2008)

leider keine zeit


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Februar 2008)

Ich auch nicht. Die Familie verlangt nach mir.


----------



## Beachtyzer (5. März 2008)

Hi Leude!

ich komme aus Mengerskirchen und drehe ab und zu meine Runden um den "Knoten". Wollte mal fragen welche speed ihr so fahrt und ob das was für mich ist?! Meine Hausrunde sind ca. 30Km mit ca.550HM. Dafür brauch ich so im Schnitt 2h, also rechts langsam.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (6. März 2008)

Hi,

unsere Hausstrecke (kurze Variante) durchs Kerkerbachtal mit abschließenden Trails in Runkel ist ca. 24 km und dauert ca. 1,5 h.
Wenn wir aber mehrere Leute sind, passt sich das Tempo automatisch der Gruppe an!
Wenn Du mal Lust und Zeit, dann......

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Beachtyzer (6. März 2008)

Ok, super. Dann poste das hier mal wenn ihr mit mehreren fahrt (oder gibt einen Email-Verteiler?)! Würde mich dann anschließen wenn's zeitl. passt, arbeite in Limburg.

Gruß


----------



## banker-steve (6. März 2008)

Genial! Werden Dich über das Forum informieren! Kannst aber mir auch die EMail-Adresse geben! 
Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Mitfahrer!
Die Hausstrecke ist wirklich klasse und macht ne Menge Spass!
Trail-Spass garantiert!!!! )

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thto (16. März 2008)

die spontane tour am samstag war super !


----------



## banker-steve (16. März 2008)

die spontane Tour war wirklich klasse! Das Wetter hatte mitgespielt und die Tour hatte es bei diesem Untergrund auch in sich!
Die Kuppe runter war das Highlight!!!
Vielleicht schaffen wir es am WE (trotz schlechter Wettervorhersage) eine Tour zustande zubekommen!
Würde mich freuen!!


----------



## thto (16. März 2008)

war das  mal wieder schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (16. März 2008)




----------



## jetos15 (16. März 2008)

wie kommt man denn auf den weg da über der bahntrasse? sieht ja gut aus


----------



## thto (16. März 2008)




----------



## thto (16. März 2008)




----------



## thto (16. März 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> wie kommt man denn auf den weg da über der bahntrasse? sieht ja gut aus



ist schwer zu beschreiben kerkerbachbahntalweg hinter hofen geht es links in einer kleinen schlucht links einige kleine treppen hoch, oben angekommen nächsten kleinen weg nach rechts.....


----------



## jetos15 (16. März 2008)

ah oke ich weiß wo
sin die brückenbilder da auch ausm kerkerbachtal?


----------



## banker-steve (16. März 2008)

Hallo Jetos,

der Weg befindet sich oberhalb der Hofener Mühle beginnend! Kurz vor der Hofener Mühle den steilen Berg hoch fahren und dann geht  es links ab!!!
Komm doch einfach das nächste Mal mit!!
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thto (16. März 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> ah oke ich weiß wo
> sin die brückenbilder da auch ausm kerkerbachtal?



yes, falls du mal lust auf eine bequeme tour hast auf deinem GA1 niveau und und meinem endanschlag komm gerne mal mit dann zeigen wir dir die sahnestückchen


----------



## thto (16. März 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Die Familie verlangt nach mir.



wieder im lande ?


----------



## schnellejugend (16. März 2008)

Jawoll. Habe mich eine Woche mit kurzen Hosen und kurzem Trikot in der Hitze von Sizillien gequält. Schön das das Wetter hier wieder ist wie erwartet.



Schicke Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (16. März 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Jawoll. Habe mich eine Woche mit kurzen Hosen und kurzem Trikot in der Hitze von Sizillien gequält. Schön das das Wetter hier wieder ist wie erwartet.
> 
> 
> 
> Schicke Bilder.




willkommen in der harten deutschen wetterrealität  ,na ja paris-nizza schauen is ja auch ne feine sache  , wieviel km und hm hast du gefahren ?


----------



## jetos15 (16. März 2008)

thto schrieb:


> yes, falls du mal lust auf eine bequeme tour hast auf deinem GA1 niveau und und meinem endanschlag komm gerne mal mit dann zeigen wir dir die sahnestückchen



 

können wir ruhig mal machen


----------



## 4l3x (16. März 2008)

da bin ich auch sofort dabei!


----------



## schnellejugend (17. März 2008)

> wieviel km und hm hast du gefahren ?



Viel zu wenig. Ich bin nur noch ein Schatten meiner selbst.


----------



## thto (17. März 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Viel zu wenig. Ich bin nur noch ein Schatten meiner selbst.



ja nee is klar, immer diese tiefstapler  

wenn wirs mal wieder terminlich koordiniert bekommen, würde ich gerne mal die trails bei brechen kennenlernen ?

vg
tt


----------



## banker-steve (17. März 2008)

Bin dabei!
Jeden Tag wenn ich mit dem Zug von FFM nach Hause fahre, schaue ich mir die Gegend zwischen Bad Camberg und Niederbrechen genauer an und denke, dass dort bestimmt ein paar schöne Trails auf uns warten!!


----------



## banker-steve (17. März 2008)

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Euch an den Feiertagen aus?

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour???


----------



## thto (17. März 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Euch an den Feiertagen aus?
> 
> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour???



leider nicht, bin in wi, keine zeit


----------



## banker-steve (24. März 2008)

Ware gestern mit Jens O. eine kleine Runde bei uns fahren.
Die Whereley und die Ober- und Unterlaach haben Spass gemacht!! 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser und die Zahl der Mitfahrer grösser!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (24. März 2008)

moin,
waren heut auch im lustigen tanz der schneeflocken im wald
beste grüße
TT


----------



## banker-steve (28. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

wie sieht es bei Euch am Wochenende aus?
Wisst ihr schon wann und wo ihr fahrt???

Gruß und bis bald im Wald!!


----------



## thto (31. März 2008)

freitag wie immer in wi neroberg platte usw. und sonntag mal nicht im wald sondern mit freundin auf dem radwanderweg an der lahn mit anschließender einkehr


----------



## Oli l. (31. März 2008)

hehe die Schlange kommt mir bekannt vor hab zwanzig min. angestanden wars aber wert. 

Wie siehts die Woche abends aus? Kleiner night ride? 

M.f.G.

Oli


----------



## thto (31. März 2008)

weiss noch nicht ob und wann ich in runkel bin ...


----------



## thto (31. März 2008)

nach der feierabendtour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beachtyzer (31. März 2008)

Jawoll, die Runde mit Steve hat fun gebracht 
Auch wenn die Pumpe stellenweise mit 190 Hüben gelaufen ist wars echt spaßig! Schöne Strecken hat Ihr da rund um Runkel!! War begeistert!
Habs den jungs hier erzählt und ich denke daß wir öfters mal mitkommen!

Kennt jemand die Holzbachschlucht? 
Ich denke da könnte man mal durchbiken!

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## thto (31. März 2008)

hi jens,
holzbachschlucht ? nein , wo ist die ?
vg
TT


----------



## thto (31. März 2008)

ach so ihr seit immer willkommen..


----------



## BackfireLX (1. April 2008)

Hi,

wollt mich hier auch mal kurz einmischen. Komme ja auch aus der Gegend und les hier schon länger mal mit.
Bei den Trails in Brechen muss ich euch leider enttäuschen. Durch den Sturm liegen da im Moment noch extrem viele Bäume quer. Zwischen Selters und Brechen siehts da schon etwas besser aus. Hier liegt nur ein fetter Baum quer, lässt sich aber umfahren.

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## banker-steve (1. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

Jens wollte heute Abend einen kleinen Nightride unternehmen!!
Kann leider noch nicht abschätzen, ob ich mitkomme!
Wenn jemand Lust hat mizufahren, dann einfach über das Forum mailen..
Für Samstag vormittag ist bei "guten" Wetter eine größere Tour geplant!
Wie sieht es aus?
Wer hätte Lust und Zeit mitzukommen? Start ca. 08:30 Uhr!!
Strecke ist noch offen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Oli l. (1. April 2008)

also heute Abend bin ich dabei wo und wann wird gestartet? Am Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten. Halb neun ist aber auch ne harte Uhrzeit.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich meine Lampe so im Wald macht. 

M.f.G.

Oli l.


----------



## thto (1. April 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Jens wollte heute Abend einen kleinen Nightride unternehmen!!
> Kann leider noch nicht abschätzen, ob ich mitkomme!
> ...



vorschlag meinerseits : Whereley -> Oberlach -> Limburg-> Lahnhöhenweg wie bei der letzten tour ????? falls das wetter mitspielt

wenn ich am samstag zeit habe bin ich dabei !


----------



## Oli l. (1. April 2008)

okay dann fährt heute wohl keiner past mir ganz gut sonst hätte ich nämlich kneifen müssen war heute schon mim bike in LM und der scheiß wind hat mich ganz schön platt gemacht....


----------



## 4l3x (5. April 2008)

wo ist das 2. bild entstanden? und wie komme ich dahin?


----------



## banker-steve (5. April 2008)

Welches Bild meinst Du?
Das Bild wo wir am Aussichtspunkt sind???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (5. April 2008)

Lahnhöhenweg zwischen Balduinstein und Obernhof


----------



## schnellejugend (12. April 2008)

Wer will morgen Zweirad fahren?

Ich!!!

10Uhr. Golden Gate?


----------



## banker-steve (12. April 2008)

Kann morgen nicht!

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spass!

Bis nächste Woche.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## schnellejugend (12. April 2008)

Euch?

Ich.


----------



## banker-steve (16. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

das Wetter am Sonntag scheint wohl doch besser als erwartet zu werden!
Deshalb schlage ich vor, dass wie uns am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr am Sportplatz in Runkel zu einer kleinen Tour treffen.
Mein Vorschlag: Kerkerbachtal und eventuell Limburg mit Tal Josphatfahrt!!
Da wir nun auch ein paar Neue in unseren Reihen haben, wird das Tempo dementsprechend angepaßt sein!

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir einige Leute zusammen bekommen!!  
Also, wer ist mit von der Partie?????

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thto (16. April 2008)

yo


----------



## thto (16. April 2008)

wenn ich so gott will heute pünktlich aus der firma komme, werde ich heute abend ab 19 uhr einen kleinen gemütlichen nightride fahren, kerkerbachtal - whereley- ober&-unterlach ... jemand interesse... betonung liegt auf gemütlich !


----------



## schnellejugend (16. April 2008)

Ich müss zwar am Sonntag ab eins arbeiten, wurde aber ein kürzes Rundchen mitdrehen. 

Heute werde ich nür ein Stundchen im Sonnenschein rümküllern.


----------



## thto (16. April 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich müss zwar am Sonntag ab eins arbeiten, wurde aber ein kürzes Rundchen mitdrehen.
> 
> Heute werde ich nür ein Stundchen im Sonnenschein rümküllern.



sonne ? was ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (17. April 2008)

Der goldene Ball, der das blau des Himmels schmückt.


Kann man heute beim radfahren wunderschön sehen. Oder musst du arbeiten?


----------



## thto (17. April 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Der goldene Ball, der das blau des Himmels schmückt.
> 
> 
> Kann man heute beim radfahren wunderschön sehen. Oder musst du arbeiten?



arbeiten ? ja  

war gestern 1,5 std im tanz der sonne im kerkerbachtal unterwegs   es war wunderschön, der cowboy ritt in den letzten strahlen der untergehenden sonne nach hause


----------



## thto (17. April 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> das Wetter am Sonntag scheint wohl doch besser als erwartet zu werden!
> Deshalb schlage ich vor, dass wie uns am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr am Sportplatz in Runkel zu einer kleinen Tour treffen.
> ...



bin dabei freu mich


----------



## banker-steve (17. April 2008)

Hey Jungs,

fahren wir die Tour mit dem Garmin???


----------



## thto (17. April 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> fahren wir die Tour mit dem Garmin???



würde sehr gerne mal live sehen wie genau das gerät die trails findet?
@schnellejugend :  hast du lust dein garmin mitzubringen ?


----------



## schnellejugend (18. April 2008)

Wenn ihr (verbal) vor mir auf die Knie fallt und mir huldigt überleg ichs mir...... vieleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (18. April 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wenn ihr (verbal) vor mir auf die Knie fallt und mir huldigt überleg ichs mir...... vieleicht.



"Wollt Ihr kämpfen?" [...] - "Gegen die da? Nein, wir laufen davon! Und überleben." - "Oh ja, kämpft und ihr sterbt vielleicht. Flieht und ihr lebt, wenigstens eine Weile... Und wenn Ihr dann in vielen Jahren sterbend in eurem Bett liegt, wärt Ihr dann nicht bereit, jede Stunde einzutauschen von heute bis auf jenen Tag, um ein Mal nur, ein einziges Mal nur, wieder hier stehn zu dürfen und unsren Feinden zuzurufen. Ja, sie mögen uns das Leben nehmen, aber niemals nehmen sie uns unsre FREIHEIT!"


----------



## banker-steve (18. April 2008)

Sehr schön!
Besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können!!! 
Wäre echt ein feiner Zug von Dir Gerald!!
Bin echt einmal gespannt auf Sonntag!!
Mal schauen, wie viele Leute mitfahren werden!

Freue mich schon!! 

Gruß


----------



## thto (18. April 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können!!!
> Wäre echt ein feiner Zug von Dir Gerald!!
> Bin echt einmal gespannt auf Sonntag!!
> ...



guten morgen alter hobbyfilmer  
kommem markus+martin mit ?


----------



## banker-steve (18. April 2008)

Markus kommt nicht mit!
Keine Ahnung was mit Martin ist!

Bis jetzt sind wir wohl 5 Leute, die mitfahren!!
Denke an die DigiCam!!!


----------



## thto (18. April 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Markus kommt nicht mit!
> Keine Ahnung was mit Martin ist!
> 
> Bis jetzt sind wir 5 wohl 5 Leute, die mitfahren!!
> Denke an die DigiCam!!!



klaro , cam = legale pausen für mich


----------



## schnellejugend (18. April 2008)

Mir ist langweilig. Unterhaltet mich.


----------



## BackfireLX (18. April 2008)

Moin,
nehmt ihr mich mit? Wie lange soll die Tour denn gehn?
Wo issn in Runkel der Sportplatz?


----------



## schnellejugend (18. April 2008)

Zu1.)Wenn du mich gut unterhälst: Vieleicht.

Zu2.(Länge der Tour): mit An- und Abfahrt frei wählbar. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen sich bei Erschöpfung oder nahendem Herzinfarkt am Streckenrand niederzulegen und auf Hilfe oder schnelle Erlösung zu hoffen.

Zu3.)Nicht in Schadeck. 













Wenn man durch Runkel Richtung Schadeck fährt, letzte Strasse in Runkel rechts(oben auf dem Berg).


----------



## BackfireLX (18. April 2008)

Zu1.) Schau ma ausm Fenster! Wer braucht bei so nem Wetter noch Unterhaltung?
Zu2.) Der klügere gibt zwar nach... aber nicht auf!
Zu3.) Das grenzt die Sache natürlich erheblich ein! Ich denke jetzt werd ichs finden.


----------



## schnellejugend (18. April 2008)

Zu1.) Ich bin auf Arbeit
Zu2.) Ok, du darfst mit.
Zu3.) Ungemein. Als Mann frage ich nicht nach dem Weg sondern fahre lieber stolz erhobenen Hauptes falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (19. April 2008)

WETTER 		
Höchsttemperatur 		 14°  (13°)
Tiefsttemperatur 		 5°  (2°)

WIND 		
Tempo/Böen 		 11 / 24 km/h 
Windrichtung 		 O

SONNE 		
Sonnenscheindauer 		0 h 30 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		06:20  
Sonnenuntergang 		20:28  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		0 l/m²  
Risiko 		10 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		66 %


----------



## banker-steve (19. April 2008)

Hey Jungs,

es scheint ja morgen eine größere Runde zu werden.
Die Tour kann wirklich so ca. 3 h gehen, wobei öfter mal die Gelegenheit hat zum vorzeitigen Aussteigen.
Wir müssen eh mal sehen, wer alles kommt und wie das Leistungsgefälle dann ist.
Auf jeden Fall fahren wir alle zusammen los und kommen auch alle gemeinsam wieder an!!

Gruß


----------



## schnellejugend (19. April 2008)

Nee, ich nich.

Ich muss um eins arbeiten, ich möchte eigtl. gerne am 11:30. Aber ich kann ja vorher abbiegen.


----------



## banker-steve (19. April 2008)

Alles klar!
Gehe jetzt bei Jens (Rocky Mountain)ein (paar) Bierchen trinken!!!))
Bis morgen!!


----------



## banker-steve (20. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thto (20. April 2008)




----------



## thto (21. April 2008)

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.9193/Mountainbike.9193.html


----------



## bcjoerg (30. April 2008)

Servus, 
wann fahrt ihr mal wieder eine Tour? Ich wohne in Weilburg und würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren!


----------



## thto (1. Mai 2008)

klaro gerne, habe es zu spät gesehen, war heute 2,5 std in den heimischen wäldern und hab alle spaßigen trails abgehakt.... alleine....
daher nur ein pic vom ende der tour in der sonne... war ein grandioser tag... endlich wieder mal sonne ......GEIL !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (1. Mai 2008)

> ...endlich wieder mal sonne...



Na toll. Und ich eier im Regen auf dem Rennrad durch die Gegend. Sogar gehagelt hats.


----------



## thto (1. Mai 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Na toll. Und ich eier im Regen auf dem Rennrad durch die Gegend. Sogar gehagelt hats.



wie du warst nicht wandern und grillen ?  
gehagelt ? wow


----------



## schnellejugend (2. Mai 2008)

Nee, ich habe aber genügend grölende pöbelnde Wanderfreunde mit Leiterwagen getroffen. Und ich habe höchstens 3mal "Ja. mir sin mim Radel da" gesungen bekommen.

Den Hagel habe ich zum Glück in der Tanke in Holzhausen auf der Höhe ausgesessen.


----------



## bcjoerg (2. Mai 2008)

Hey,
wie sieht es aus mit Biken am Samstag?

gruß


----------



## schnellejugend (3. Mai 2008)

Ich würde heute radfahren.

Irgendwas zwischen 2 und 3.

Werde um 13Uhr30 nochmal hier reinschauen. Treffpunkt in Runkel oder Dietkirchen oder Dehrn oder Lindenholzhausen oder Limburg........

Kommen oder andere Vorschläge bitte. Bitte, bitte, bitte....


----------



## bcjoerg (3. Mai 2008)

Hey, ich könnte um 2:20 in Runkel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (3. Mai 2008)

Gut, Runkel am Bahnhof. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## bcjoerg (3. Mai 2008)

O.K bis gleich!


----------



## thto (3. Mai 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Gut, Runkel am Bahnhof.
> 
> Bis gleich.



hi,
dachte du mußt heut vorbereiten , habe dir die dvd heut morgen in euren briefschlitz geworfen... viel spass 
TT


----------



## schnellejugend (4. Mai 2008)

Habe vorbereitet. Aber das Wetter war so geil, da habe ich den Helm noch nicht mit dem Rad eingepackt und bin mit Genehmigung(!) aufs Rad gesprungen.

Ich habe dich auch gehört und dich für die Post gehalten. Sonst hätte ich dich natürlich auf ein Kaffee hereingebeten. Film ist geil. Bergab ans Meer im Sonnenuntergang, ich habe fernweh.


----------



## thto (4. Mai 2008)

waren gestern von balduinstein bis obernhof auf lahnhöhenweg unterwegs riesenspass , wo seit ihr gefahren? gibts neue trails *lechz*????


----------



## schnellejugend (4. Mai 2008)

Tal Josaphat Runde + Serpentinen Lahnhöhenweg Richtung Vilmar + Werelei


----------



## banker-steve (5. Mai 2008)

Wann fahren wir die Woche?


----------



## banker-steve (5. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus?


----------



## banker-steve (5. Mai 2008)

Bin gestern mit meiner Freundin von Kloster Arnstein bis Nassau die Lahnhöhenwege gewandert!
Eine sehr schöne Strecke, obwohl die richtig geilen Trails selten waren.
Wir haben auch die Frickhofener getroffen, die ebenfalls ab Kloster Arnstein unterwegs waren.

Gruß


----------



## thto (5. Mai 2008)

also ich fahre heut abend aber in wi  neroberg platte gespritzter äpller und wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## banker-steve (6. Mai 2008)

Ach Jungs,

wenn ich die Bilder so sehe und mir das momentane Wetter anschaue, dann könnte ich gerade nach Balduinstein fahren und die ganzen Trails nochmal fahren!!!! 
Es hat wirklich eine Menge Spaß gemacht!!!

Das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen! 

Gruß


----------



## thto (6. Mai 2008)

yeahhh war sehr geil, mal schauen wo es noch so schöne abschnitte des lahnhöhenweges gibt..... oder moselhöhenweg ... rheinhöhenweg ... whatever, hauptsache schöne singles


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6357

Hat jemand Lust sich gemeinsam hinzurichten?

Nur bei eher gutem Wetter, Regen hatte ich in Malloze genug.


----------



## banker-steve (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

leider habe ich am Samstag keine Zeit!
Wollte nämlich schon immer mal die ganzen Serpentinen bei Diez fahren!
Müssen wir unbedingt nachholen!

Gruß und bis bald im Wald!


----------



## thto (14. Mai 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6357
> 
> Hat jemand Lust sich gemeinsam hinzurichten?
> 
> Nur bei eher gutem Wetter, Regen hatte ich in Malloze genug.



FU*K hab mich am Samstag mitm Freund zum Rennradfahren gedatet  

ist 12 Uhr als Start fix gesetzt ?


----------



## thto (14. Mai 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider hast Du den Termin ein wenig kurzfristig eingestellt. Habe nämlich heute Urlaub und wäre sehr gerne mitgekommen!
> Wollte nämlich schon immer mal die ganzen Serpentinen bei Diez fahren!
> ...



AUGEN AUF   START 17.05.08 = kommenden Samstag


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe den Termin gecancelt. Für Samstag ist erst Regen, dann Schauer und dann Regen angekündigt. Da muss ich kein Rad fahren.


Schade, schade, ich habe mir so eine geniale Strecke rausgesucht. Bin heute Teile davon schonmal gefahren weil ich da einige Wege seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr gewesen bin. Ein erstklassiges Singletrailmassaker mit reihenweise giftigen Höhenmetern.

Irgendwann anders.


----------



## thto (15. Mai 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich habe den Termin gecancelt. Für Samstag ist erst Regen, dann Schauer und dann Regen angekündigt. Da muss ich kein Rad fahren.
> 
> 
> Schade, schade, ich habe mir so eine geniale Strecke rausgesucht. Bin heute Teile davon schonmal gefahren weil ich da einige Wege seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr gewesen bin. Ein erstklassiges Singletrailmassaker mit reihenweise giftigen Höhenmetern.
> ...



hi,
beim nächsten termin bin ich dabei,vorausgesetzt früh genug bekanntgegeben
greets
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (19. Mai 2008)

den ohne helm müsste ma jemand auf die baggen haun...


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre ehrlich gesagt lieber mit Leuten ohne Helm als mit solchen, die anderen "auf die baggn haun..." wollen.


----------



## thto (19. Mai 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> den ohne helm müsste ma jemand auf die baggen haun...



hi,

ein freundlichere formulierung bitte, danke !

TT


----------



## jetos15 (19. Mai 2008)

is doch so. oder seid ihr da andrer meinung?
sag mir dochma einen grund ohne zu fahren...


----------



## thto (19. Mai 2008)

auf jeden fall mit helm, es ging ja auch nur um dein "baggen haun" was dem ganzen einen negativen touch gegeben hat !


----------



## jetos15 (19. Mai 2008)

ja aber man darf ja wohl bei seinen äußerungen ein wenig übertreiben um der aussage besondere würze zu verleihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (19. Mai 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> is doch so. oder seid ihr da andrer meinung?
> sag mir dochma einen grund ohne zu fahren...




Keine Lust, kein Helm, Helm kaputt, übel riechender Kopfschweiss, Haare frisch gefärbt, zu intelligent für Helm..... Was weiss ich.


Ohne Helm radfahren ist meist gesünder als angeschnallt im Auto zu sitzen. Und sie gefährden andere und die Umwelt weniger. Autofahrer (inklusive meiner Wenigkeit) werden da sonderbarerweise nicht so moralisch abgewaatscht.




Aber sich für Helmtragen zu engagieren ist schon OK.


----------



## Vonsen (24. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen bin neu hier in eurer gegend bzw Zugezogen ! 
 wohne nun in waldbrunn lahr  ! faehrt hier jemand MTb ?? tour oder sonst was den alleine fahren sucks !!

naja meine bikes sind  nen BIG HIT und nen p2 !!

bitte melde sich mal jemand !! ride on der vonsen


----------



## schnellejugend (24. Mai 2008)

Kannst du auch die Woche über? Hätte diese Woche von Dienstag bis Freitag Zeit. Egal wann.


----------



## Vonsen (24. Mai 2008)

klar ab 16 uhr den arbeite in rennerod !!


----------



## BackfireLX (26. Mai 2008)

Hey,

wollte mal fragen ob von euch hier jemand beim 24h Rennen um den Herthasee teilnehmen (www.singletrail.net) und noch Teammitglieder sucht oder Lust hat ein Team zu gründen!?


----------



## thto (26. Mai 2008)

hi, 
ein paar von uns werden dieses jahr beim Taunustrails-Marathon in Eppstein mitfahren... war letztes jahr wirklich ein sehr schönes Event, trotz Sturz und Rippenprellung 
vg
tt


----------



## BackfireLX (26. Mai 2008)

Joah, da bin ich letztes Jahr auch mitgefahrn.
Werde dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch wieder mit dabei sein.
Würde die 24h vom Herthasee auch gerne fahren. Suche allerdings noch Mitstreiter. Am besten wäre wohl ein 4er Team.


----------



## schnellejugend (26. Mai 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob von euch hier jemand beim 24h Rennen um den Herthasee teilnehmen (www.singletrail.net) und noch Teammitglieder sucht oder Lust hat ein Team zu gründen!?




Natürlich fahre ich da mit. Dieses mal in einem Grillsechser. Unser Team ist aber voll. Taunustrails ist einen Tag nach meinem geplanten ableben. .

Sonntag. den 01.06.08 hat Benedikt XVI zum Tag des MTB erklärt. Und da möchte ich den nur ungern enttäuschen.

Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt hat er seinen Schäfchen selbst überlassen (glaube ich).

Wer ist wann und wo dabei?


----------



## BackfireLX (26. Mai 2008)

Schade,
Ihr habt nicht zufällig Lust zwei vierer Teams zu machen? 
Gibts nicht noch irgendwo en Team was nicht voll ist?


----------



## thto (26. Mai 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Natürlich fahre ich da mit. Dieses mal in einem Grillsechser. Unser Team ist aber voll. Taunustrails ist einen Tag nach meinem geplanten ableben. .
> 
> Sonntag. den 01.06.08 hat Benedikt XVI zum Tag des MTB erklärt. Und da möchte ich den nur ungern enttäuschen.
> 
> ...



3270hm 68km hast du ein never-come-back-ticket gelöst ?
ist der andere fahrer aus LM dein teampartner ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vonsen (27. Mai 2008)

lol ich seh schon hier im westerwald und umgebung sind nur CC und enduro biker naja nicht mein fall schade drum naja wenn trozdem mal einer bock hat bischen zu moschen einfach melden !!


----------



## taunus_gazelle (27. Mai 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob von euch hier jemand beim 24h Rennen um den Herthasee teilnehmen (www.singletrail.net) und noch Teammitglieder sucht oder Lust hat ein Team zu gründen!?



Wir suchen noch einen Mann/Frau allerdings ohne Ambitionen auf Treppchenplatz. Hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## schnellejugend (27. Mai 2008)

Vonsen schrieb:


> lol ich seh schon hier im westerwald und umgebung sind nur CC und enduro biker naja nicht mein fall schade drum naja wenn trozdem mal einer bock hat bischen zu moschen einfach melden !!



Genau.

Du bist Handy, wir sind CB-Funk.


----------



## banker-steve (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo schnellejugend,

fährst Du heute zufällig und wenn ja wann?

Gruß


----------



## Vonsen (28. Mai 2008)

@schnellejugend  

ich fahre eigendlich nur bergab oder uebr dirtlines das war gemeint ihr fahrt touren naja mal ne coole sache so aber schon alleine die engen radlerhosen SCHOCKEN mich ab LOL rennrad styl geht gar net klar zudem würde dich das drop budeln mit spaten im wald vermissen ne ! war aber net boese gemeint gegen euch aber ihr seid nen andere völkchen an bikern ich schiebe selbst den kleinsetn berg hoch logo kettenführung ne ! aber irgendwas ist im mer hatte nur gehoff hier in der nähe jemanden mit gleichen vorlieben zu finden naja pech ne  den marathon rundfahrten oder lange touren sind nicht meins


----------



## banker-steve (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte heute Abend so gegen 18:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde (ca 2h) durch die hemischen Wäder drehen!
Treffpunkt Runkel und die Strecke ist noch offen!
Hat jemand Lust mizukommen?


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Mai 2008)

Vonsen schrieb:


> @schnellejugend
> 
> ich fahre eigendlich nur bergab oder uebr dirtlines das war gemeint ihr fahrt touren naja mal ne coole sache so aber schon alleine die engen radlerhosen SCHOCKEN mich ab LOL rennrad styl geht gar net klar zudem würde dich das drop budeln mit spaten im wald vermissen ne ! war aber net boese gemeint gegen euch aber ihr seid nen andere völkchen an bikern ich schiebe selbst den kleinsetn berg hoch logo kettenführung ne ! aber irgendwas ist im mer hatte nur gehoff hier in der nähe jemanden mit gleichen vorlieben zu finden naja pech ne  den marathon rundfahrten oder lange touren sind nicht meins




Ich habe auch schon gebuddelt und gebastelt.

Du kannst dir das vll. nicht vorstellen, aber es gibt Leute die sowohl an Ausdauerkram und bergab Spass haben.

http://singletrail.net/ Der Videolink "Ollis Run" auf der vereinseigenen Strecke, ist der gleiche Verein, der auch das 24h Rennen veranstaltet.


----------



## WW-Horst (11. Juni 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon gebuddelt und gebastelt.
> 
> Du kannst dir das vll. nicht vorstellen, aber es gibt Leute die sowohl an Ausdauerkram und bergab Spass haben.
> 
> http://singletrail.net/ Der Videolink "Ollis Run" auf der vereinseigenen Strecke, ist der gleiche Verein, der auch das 24h Rennen veranstaltet.



Moin liebe Jung,

kannste haben, Dave ist am WE im Land, Sa Lahntal? Bei INteresse bitte Mail oder SMS!


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Juni 2008)

Würde ich sofort mitkommen.

Ich muss aber arbeiten und dann noch bei einem Umzug helfen. Danach dürfte der Tag gelaufen und ich sofareif sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (12. Juni 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Würde ich sofort mitkommen.
> 
> Ich muss aber arbeiten und dann noch bei einem Umzug helfen. Danach dürfte der Tag gelaufen und ich sofareif sein.



Ja, schade, aber der Sommer ist ja noch lang. Im Juli bin ich 3 Wochen weg, vorher oder nachher halt.


----------



## Vonsen (12. Juni 2008)

so habe nun auch mein BigHit hier  hat jemand den mal lust nen bischen zu crusen wohne in waldbrunn -lahr allerdings noch net lange  daher probiere ich mal hier paar conections zu finden die mal bischen biken naja aber es duerfte klar sein das lange touren mit nem 18 kg  fr dh bike nicht so meine staerken sind ne !


----------



## thto (27. Juni 2008)

guten morgen,
stefan jens und ich werden morgen die lahnhöhenwege ab balduinstein rocken...
bei interesse bitte melden
TT


----------



## Vonsen (27. Juni 2008)

wie  gesagt w[rde gerne mal fahren gehen aber kenne mich null aus hier


----------



## thto (27. Juni 2008)

Vonsen schrieb:


> wie  gesagt w[rde gerne mal fahren gehen aber kenne mich null aus hier



http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.15063.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11909.html

vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei ?
vg
tt


----------



## thto (29. Juni 2008)

1100hm und ne menge spass und teilweise harte landungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vonsen (29. Juni 2008)

nette pics naja ich hab zwar das bergauffahren nicht erfunden aber geile abfahretn dabei


----------



## thto (7. Juli 2008)

wie wär es denn mal mit ner gepflegten runde rund um WI ?


----------



## Vonsen (8. Juli 2008)

Wi ?

naja mein dämpfer ist beim service  daher erst ende july wieder einsatzbereit 
(den bin noch 2 weeks im urlaub )


----------



## banker-steve (16. Juli 2008)

Die gestrige Tour war echt genial!
Superschöne abwechselungsreicheTrails und das direkt in der Heimat!!

Vielen Dank an den Guide!!

Gruß und bis bald im Wald


----------



## thto (16. Juli 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Die gestrige Tour war echt genial!
> Superschöne abwechselungsreicheTrails und das direkt in der Heimat!!
> 
> Vielen Dank an den Guide!!
> ...



 bin gespannt ...

wie gesagt tour in WI geht auch..........


----------



## thto (24. August 2008)

Taunustrails 2008 Langstrecke = brutal !


----------



## jetos15 (24. August 2008)

was habt er denn für plätze gemacht?
wir war die strecke?
ich war heut beim Bibergrund Marathon... das war schön=)


----------



## thto (24. August 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> was habt er denn für plätze gemacht?
> wir war die strecke?
> ich war heut beim Bibergrund Marathon... das war schön=)



strecke war super .. tja platzierung *grübel* *kratz* für uns 3 waren die 1890 HM schon eine hürde.. ich hatte nur das ziel anzukommen ... nach uns waren nicht mehr allzu viele


----------



## banker-steve (29. August 2008)

Hallo jetos15,

was für eine Distanz bist Du gefahren?
Wie war dein Ergebnis???

Konditionell war Eppstein der Hammer! Technisch eher einfacher!!


----------



## jetos15 (29. August 2008)

ich bin die 60 km gefahren
7ter insgesamt und 1er in der u19 

biebergrund war ziemlich geile strecke. technisch auch nich zu schwer, so das man auch als hobby fahrer seinen spaß hat.bergauf warn ein par steile rampen dabei ( max. 29% =))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (29. August 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> ich bin die 60 km gefahren
> 7ter insgesamt und 1er in der u19
> 
> biebergrund war ziemlich geile strecke. technisch auch nich zu schwer, so das man auch als hobby fahrer seinen spaß hat.bergauf warn ein par steile rampen dabei ( max. 29% =))



Alle Achtung!!!
2:29 h bei 60 km und 1600 HM!

Das ist eine ganz andere Liga, als das was wir fahren!!!
Respekt!!!


----------



## thto (30. August 2008)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Alle Achtung!!!
> 2:29 h bei 60 km und 1600 HM!
> 
> Das ist eine ganz andere Liga, als das was wir fahren!!!
> Respekt!!!



allerdings


----------



## banker-steve (1. September 2008)

Morgen Jungs,

gestern hatten wir zum ersten Mal wieder die Lupinen im Einsatz!
Hat wieder einen riesigen Spaß gemacht im Dunkeln durch die Wälder zu fahren!


----------



## jetos15 (1. September 2008)

geil...
ich will mir demnächst auch mal ne ordentliche lampe besorgen..lupin is mir aber ne ecke zu teuer 
ich denk die sigma power led black tuts auch..


----------



## BackfireLX (1. September 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> ich denk die sigma power led black tuts auch..



Denkst DU! 

Werde demnächst auch mal wieder mein Lämpchen aus der Versenkung holen. Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## thto (1. September 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> geil...
> ich will mir demnächst auch mal ne ordentliche lampe besorgen..lupin is mir aber ne ecke zu teuer
> ich denk die sigma power led black tuts auch..



zwei kumpels haben sich die lampe gekauft werde mal berichten ...


----------



## jetos15 (1. September 2008)

natürlich wär mir ne lupine oder ähnliches lieber...
aber sone sigma solltes auch tun. wichtig is mir en gutes akku. hab immo ne sigma mirage mit nikit, die is nach 1,5 stunden leer


----------



## banker-steve (17. September 2008)

Heute Abend um 20:00 Uhr starten wir einen kleinen Night-Ride durch die heimischen Wälder!
Dauer ca. 2h und der Treffpunkt ist in Schadeck an der Kreuzung Richtung Weilburg.

Gruß und bis bald im Wald


----------



## Horns3n (24. September 2008)

Schönen Abend zusammen, aus dem gemütlichen Hünfelden. Ich interessiere mich für den, falls er noch existiert, North Shore Trail im Kerkerbachtal bzw. in Kerkerbach. Habe auf Seite 2 des Threads davon gelesen, kann die Aktualität jedoch nicht mehr einschätzen, da dieser Eintrag aus dem Jahre 2006 ist.

Wer kann mir Infos zur Anfahrtsbeschreibung geben? Vielen Dank im Vorraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofi1982 (2. Oktober 2008)

Guden Tach,

wollte mal nachfragen ob für dieses Wochenende eine kleine Tour geplant ist...sollte es so sein, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

bis dann
tofi1982


----------



## Joob (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi Thorsten und Stefan,

sehen wir uns mal wieder bei unserer Saisongabschlusstour. An einem der nächsten Sonntage, wenn die Sonne lacht.
Es soll nach Balduinstein (flach) gehen, nach einer Curry rot-weiß und Weizenpause, L-Weg, Birlenbach, Fachingen, Limburg und zurück.

seht im Newsticker:

http://www.mtb-frickhofen.de

Thomas


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Gerald (SchnelleJugend) aus Limburg kennt uns schon............

und am *18.Oktob*er fahren wir beim Lahn-Uwe die 4Schluchten Tour...

ab *Nassau Bahnhof  1300 h Uhr *..............es werden wenigsten 10 MTBler am Start sein !!

Wäre schön wenn man sich mal kennenlernt  !!

@SChnelleJugend .............biste dabei !!!!!..hoffentlich.....!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338134&page=17

die SChnelle Jugend Gerald aus Limburg kennt uns schon...............wäre schön wenn wir noch einige von euch kennenlernen könnten.......



*1300h Nassau Bahnhof *. *Samstag 18.Oktober*


----------



## thto (4. Oktober 2008)

hey,
hier geht ja einiges, habe derzeit leider nur mein torque da sie uns am lago alle bikes geklaut haben, d.h. nur sehr sehr sehr gemütlich unterwegs.....
mal gespannt wann canyon die 2009er AM modelle ausliefert....
bis auf bald 
TT
@ thomas war von euch jemand bei taunustrails am start ?


----------



## thto (4. Oktober 2008)

tofi1982 schrieb:


> Guden Tach,
> 
> wollte mal nachfragen ob für dieses Wochenende eine kleine Tour geplant ist...sollte es so sein, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...



hi ,
seit wann lebst du in runkel ? kennen wir uns ? 
vg
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joob (4. Oktober 2008)

thto schrieb:


> hey,
> hier geht ja einiges, habe derzeit leider nur mein torque da sie uns am lago alle bikes geklaut haben, d.h. nur sehr sehr sehr gemütlich unterwegs.....
> mal gespannt wann canyon die 2009er AM modelle ausliefert....
> bis auf bald
> ...



Wann und wo war das am Lago? Das ist ja eine riesen  Sauerei. Da hatten wir ja diesen Sommer Glück  gehabt!

Nein, in Eppstein war von uns keiner.

Upps, habs soeben gesehen !!


----------



## thto (5. Oktober 2008)

kennst du dich in der schweiz aus ? wart ihr dort schon mal biken ?


----------



## Joob (5. Oktober 2008)

thto schrieb:


> kennst du dich in der schweiz aus ? wart ihr dort schon mal biken ?



Leider, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## thto (5. Oktober 2008)

Joob schrieb:


> Leider, überhaupt nicht.



schade, hab nach dem ganzen mist die nase voll vom lago, erstmal......
war letzte woche einen tag in winterberg, mal neue interessante erfahrung gesammelt im bikepark, verdammt schöne bikes die CDs in deinem album , gute nacht gehe jetzt pennen morgen wird das torque durch den wald getrieben in wiesbaden ...... wetter schaut ja schei$$e aus


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Oktober 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Gerald (SchnelleJugend) aus Limburg kennt uns schon............
> 
> ...



Mühlbach- Jammer - Lahn - Gelbachtal. Hammer.

Ich komme erst um 7Uhr vom Dienst, könnte aber trotzdem klappen.


----------



## tofi1982 (5. Oktober 2008)

thto schrieb:


> hi ,
> seit wann lebst du in runkel ? kennen wir uns ?
> vg
> TT


Lebe schon immer in Runkel / Schadeck...bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob wir uns kennen.
Vom MTB-fahren eher nicht, da ich erst seit kurzem wieder damit angefangen habe (bin vorher Crosser gefahren aber eher gemütlich).

mfg
tofi


----------



## banker-steve (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie Du lebst schon immer in Runkel?
Jahrgang 1982 vermutlich?
Wir sind alle Anfang/Mitte 30 und kommen alle aus Runkel und Schadeck!
Für das Wochenende ist leider nix geplant! :-(
Eventuell am Dienstag eine kleine Nachttour!

Wie sieht es? Wer wäre dabei?

Gruß


----------



## thto (5. Oktober 2008)

tofi1982 schrieb:


> Lebe schon immer in Runkel / Schadeck...bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob wir uns kennen.
> Vom MTB-fahren eher nicht, da ich erst seit kurzem wieder damit angefangen habe (bin vorher Crosser gefahren aber eher gemütlich).
> 
> mfg
> tofi



also laut deinem nickname müßtest du Torben sein und am dallenberg leben oder ?


----------



## tofi1982 (7. Oktober 2008)

stimmt soweit


----------



## banker-steve (11. Oktober 2008)

Heute treffen wir uns um 15:30 Uhr an der Runkeler Schule zur einer schönen Tour!
Wer Lust und Zeit hat...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (11. Oktober 2008)

moin stefan,
war gestern abend biken , werde heut auf die einweihung der dirt strecke gehen ...
vg
TT


----------



## Matze-Lambo (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
Also den Nortshore trail gibt es in dem Sinne nicht mehr wirklich da er von lieben Mitbewohnern teils kaputt gemacht worden ist.Da wir oder ich aber jetzt Downhillrennen fahre werde ich in den nächsten Wochen eine kleine Downhillstrecke errichten zum trainieren.

Was ich empfehlen kann ist Balduinstein, dort habe ich mit und für die Jungs eine Strecke am Talhof zum trainieren errichtet.
fahr aber auch CC zum trainieren, mit den Schadeckern!

Falls du mal lust hast mit zukommen würde mich uns freuen.

GRuß

matze


----------



## banker-steve (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Jens und ich waren gestern Abend mit den Lupinen im Wald und es war verdammt viel Wild unterwegs!
Auf jeden Fall hatten wir den ersten richtigen Wildunfall! Jens fuhr mit geschätzten 20 km/h gegen einen Reh und legte eine saubere Ladung hin!
Als Beweis gab es Fellreste an Jens Rocky Mountain.
Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit ein Reh erwischte, wollte er wohl eins draufsetzen! )

Also bis bald im Wald


----------



## BackfireLX (24. Oktober 2008)

Das is der Nachteil an ner Lupine! Wenn das Wild geblendet wird bleibt es stehn...

Man lernt doch in jeder Fahrschule: Bremsen, Abblenden, Hupen!!! tztztz
Aber eins habt ihr richtig gemacht. Nicht ausweichen sondern draufhalten  Bezahlt die Versicherung eigentlich einen Wildunfall?


----------



## banker-steve (24. Oktober 2008)

Der Kollege hat Glück im Unglück! Bike und Lupine sind heil geblieben!
Gibt wohl nur ein paar blaue Flecken!
Es war aber wirklich viel Wild zu sehen!
Zum Glück sind uns keine Wildschweine über den Weg gelaufen!





BackfireLX schrieb:


> Das is der Nachteil an ner Lupine! Wenn das Wild geblendet wird bleibt es stehn...
> 
> Man lernt doch in jeder Fahrschule: Bremsen, Abblenden, Hupen!!! tztztz
> Aber eins habt ihr richtig gemacht. Nicht ausweichen sondern draufhalten  Bezahlt die Versicherung eigentlich einen Wildunfall?


----------



## BackfireLX (24. Oktober 2008)

Naja, wenn weiter nichts passiert is gehts ja noch...
Wild is wirklich fast so unberechenbar wie Nordic Walker und Jogger. Hab da auch Nachts immer en ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich nur mit ner Lampe nen Berg runter baller.


----------



## thto (25. Oktober 2008)

werde morgen hier in WI ab 12 uhr eine gemütliche singletrailrunde starten ?


----------



## banker-steve (13. November 2008)

Kurze Info:

Wir fahren am Samstag, 15.11.2008 um 12:00 Uhr eine schöne Tour, die einiges zu Bieten hat.

Dauer ca. 3h.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz vor der Runkler Schule.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist gerne willkommen.

Gruß und bis bald im Wald.

Stefan


----------



## banker-steve (13. November 2008)

Kurze Info:

Wir fahren am Samstag, 15.11.2008 um 12:00 Uhr eine schöne Tour, die einiges zu Bieten hat.

Dauer ca. 3h.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz vor der Runkler Schule.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist gerne willkommen.

Gruß und bis bald im Wald.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (13. November 2008)

Hört sich gut an... vll schau ich mal vorbei...

Kannste bissi was konkreter zur tour sagen?


----------



## banker-steve (14. November 2008)

Folgende Tour ist angedacht:

Von Runkel aus die Wherely runter an den Fahrradweg Runkel/Villmar und dann durch Runkel bis auf die Höhe nach Ennerich. Über das Feld geht es zum Lindenholzhausener Schützenhaus und von das aus einen schönen Weg bis nach Niederbrechen. Vom Niederbrechener Bahnhof geht es über verschiedene Trails bis nach Oberselters. Highlight der Strecke ist ein genialer Trail beginnend an der ICE-Trasse, der bis kurz vor Oberselters geht!


----------



## thto (14. November 2008)

viel spass beim ICE Trail spass pur !


----------



## BackfireLX (14. November 2008)

Ahhh... ich könnt kotzen... war gestern wohl bissi falsch in de Zeit.
15. is ja der Samstag... da hab ich leider keine Zeit. Bei mir is Sonntags meist besser.
Schade, wäre gerne mitgefahrn


----------



## schnellejugend (14. November 2008)

Der heisst Marienpfad.


Ich wäre dann dabei, morgen 12:00, Schule Runkel.


----------



## BackfireLX (17. November 2008)

Hmmm... könnte mir jemand nen GPS Track vom Marienpfad schicken oder in Google Maps was einzeichnen?
Bin am Sonntag mal an der ICE Strecke langgefahren und dann Richtung Sportplatz in Oberselters. Dann da in der Wald. Allerdings war da nicht so viel von Trails zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (17. November 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hmmm... könnte mir jemand nen GPS Track vom Marienpfad schicken oder in Google Maps was einzeichnen?
> Bin am Sonntag mal an der ICE Strecke langgefahren und dann Richtung Sportplatz in Oberselters. Dann da in der Wald. Allerdings war da nicht so viel von Trails zu sehen.




Habe nur diesen Track. Der kürzere Teil ist aus der Erinnerung dazugeclickt. So spazieren wir sonst immer.


----------



## BackfireLX (17. November 2008)

Hmmm danke... Also Teile von dem Trail kenne ich. Allerdings nicht das Stück nach oben zur ICE Strecke. Aber "bis kurz vor Oberselters" trifft da ja nicht so ganz zu  Kein Wunder das ich den nicht gefunden hab


----------



## banker-steve (18. November 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hmmm danke... Also Teile von dem Trail kenne ich. Allerdings nicht das Stück nach oben zur ICE Strecke. Aber "bis kurz vor Oberselters" trifft da ja nicht so ganz zu  Kein Wunder das ich den nicht gefunden hab




Kurz vor Oberselters war vielleicht ein wenig ungenau! 
Bin die Strecke jetzt erst dreimal gefahren und deshalb die unpräzisen Angaben.
Gut, dass es GPS gibt!


Gruß


----------



## schnellejugend (19. November 2008)

Ich kann heute abend übrigens nicht. Ich habe Spätdienst.


----------



## schnellejugend (24. Dezember 2008)

An alle hier, die nicht auf Schach umgestiegen sind:



Froh und Fest und glückliche Pfade.


----------



## Joob (25. Dezember 2008)

thto schrieb:


> viel spass beim ICE Trail spass pur !




Moin, moin,

lese ich da was von Trail  ?????
Lasst euch doch diese Saison mal wieder bei mtb-frickhofen blicken .
Wir könnten euch ja auch Sonntags zum Biketreff in Limburg abholen und dann zeigt ihr uns mal paar Singletrails in eurem Revier.

Happy X-Mas


----------



## thto (25. Dezember 2008)

Danke .. für Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ... 

viele grüße

Thorsten


----------



## banker-steve (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

morgen um 15:00 Uhr treffen wir uns an der Schule in Runkel  zu einer *lockeren *Runde in Richtung Niederbrechen; Oberbrechen usw.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist herzlich willkommen!

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## schnellejugend (27. Februar 2009)

Ist mir leider zu spät, ich habe morgen Nachtdienst.


----------



## BackfireLX (27. Februar 2009)

Mir isses zu früh. Komme erst um 15:00 uhr heim... sonst wäre ich mal ne Runde mitgefahrn.
Schade... vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hell Spawn (7. März 2009)

Hey Leute,
bin neu in limburg suche anschluss an ein par leute die geren biken.nicht nur cross country auch dirt und ein wenig downhill. würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.gibt es die strecke in talhof noch oder wo kann man den sonst noch in der näheren umgebung sich dem wald widmen.....???
meldet euch habe we meistens zeit.also bis später im wald????
gruss stocki


----------



## banker-steve (13. März 2009)

Gute Sache!
Neue Bike-Begeisterte sind immer willkommen!
Leider sind wir die letzte Zeit nicht mehr viel gefahren.
Dauernd war jemand krank oder das Wetter war schlecht.

Wir haben uns aber Besserung geschworen und wollen nun wieder die neue Saison einläuten.

Wenn wir wieder fahren, dann gebe ich eine kurze Info.

Also immer mal reinschauen.

Gruß


----------



## tofi1982 (20. März 2009)

Gude,

hat jemand Zeit und Lust morgen ne lockere Runde zu drehen?? Ich würde vorschlagen: Treffpunkt morgen 13 Uhr an der Schule...

bis morgen
tofi


----------



## banker-steve (21. März 2009)

Wir fahren heute zum TT nach Wiesbaden.
Er hat uns nämlich versprochen ein paar schöne Trails rund um den Neroberg, die Platte und die Hohe Wurzel zu zeigen.

Wir werden gegen 09:45 von Runkel aus starten!

Gruß


----------



## tofi1982 (21. März 2009)

wie gestern besprochen bin ich dabei....bis gleich


----------



## thto (21. März 2009)

gude,
anbei der link zu den pics !
hat laune gemacht & dickes "super" fürs vorbeikommen !
hats Euch getaugt ?
bis bald im wald 
TT

http://picasaweb.google.de/thorsten.toenges/EndurorundeWiesbaden210309?feat=directlink


----------



## banker-steve (21. März 2009)

Klar hat es uns gefallen!
Geile Tour mit genialen Wetter!
Nur die Kondition war allgemein noch verbesserungswürdig!
Wird halt mal wieder Zeit für besseres Wetter und mehr Trainingskilometer!


Schöne Bilder hast Du da gemacht! Am Besten finde ich aber das letzte Bild!


Vielen Dank an den Guide!


----------



## thto (21. März 2009)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Klar hat es uns gefallen!
> Geile Tour mit genialen Wetter!
> Nur die Kondition war allgemein noch verbesserungswürdig!
> Wird halt mal wieder Zeit für besseres Wetter und mehr Trainingskilometer!
> ...



war mir klar  yeah die sommersaison ist eröffnet


----------



## thto (25. März 2009)

hätte auch mal wieder lust aud die heimischen trails....
derzeit schneits hier in Wiesbaden *crazy*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (25. März 2009)

Nicht nur in Wiesbaden... in Limburg auch :-(


----------



## Joob (25. März 2009)




----------



## schnellejugend (26. März 2009)

Hier auf Mallorca scheint die Sonne. Gestern war der Wind allerdings etwas kalt, sind deswegen nur knapp unter 5h gefahren.

Morgen wird wohl die 20 wieder überboten.


----------



## thto (27. März 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Hier auf Mallorca scheint die Sonne. Gestern war der Wind allerdings etwas kalt, sind deswegen nur knapp unter 5h gefahren.
> 
> Morgen wird wohl die 20 wieder überboten.



viel spass auf malle


----------



## BackfireLX (27. März 2009)

Da hats einer echt gut... hier is so ein shice wetter... ich könnt durchgehend kotzen!


----------



## thto (27. März 2009)

word !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (29. März 2009)

Kennt ihr das Gefühl, daß einem die Sonne aus dem Arsch scheint?

Wir hatte 8 Tage keine Wolke in Malle. Als wir in den Flieger gestiegen sind, hat es angefangen zu regnen. Ich komme heim (ok, bei Regen) und lt. Wettervorhersage gibts hier ab Montag auch nur noch Sonne.


----------



## thto (29. März 2009)

ja geil ... danke fürs sonne mitbringen 

um 12 uhr gehts auf die platte und hohe wurzel..

waren gestern beim zweirad ebener .... schöner laden


----------



## schnellejugend (29. März 2009)

> danke fürs sonne mitbringen



Kein Ding, wenn ihr nochmal was in der Richtung braucht einfach Bescheid geben.


----------



## thto (29. März 2009)




----------



## schnellejugend (2. April 2009)

Sehr geehrtes Runkel, liebes Limburg.

Da für den kommenden Sonntag ansprechende Wetterbedingungen vorausgesagt wurden, möcht ich hiermit kundtun, daß ich an diesem Tag Bergrad zu fahren gedenke. Ich habe mir vorgenommen um 10Uhr aus meiner Garage zu starten um gegen 10Uhr12 den ersten Trail befahren zu können.
Falls noch andere Freunde des Bergradsports am Sonntag selbiges zu tun gedenken, würde einer Vereinigung unserer Interessen nichts im Wege stehen.
Zeitlich gibt es bei mir keine Beschränkungen, einen vormittäglichen Starttermin würde ich präferieren. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, schnellejugend.


----------



## banker-steve (11. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

wer von Euch hat Zeit und Lust morgen früh so gegen 09:30 Uhr eine kleine Tour (ca. 2,5h) zu fahren?

Treffpunkt um 09:30 an der Schule Runkel!

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## thto (11. April 2009)

hey ,
da kommt doch bergab keiner mehr mit


----------



## banker-steve (13. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

wie sieht es aus bei Euch am Mittwoch aus?
Lust auf eine kleine Feierabend-Runde?

Kleine Tour nach Limburg (Tal Josaphat) und zurück!
Treffpunkt 18:45 Uhr (kann leider nicht früher) an der Schule Runkel!
Also wer ist dabei?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## banker-steve (4. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

wir wollen uns morgen um 18:30 Uhr in Schadeck (Kreuzung Weilburger Straße) zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde treffen. Wir freuen uns über jeden der mitkommt.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

@schnelleJugend Gerald und alle die Interesse haben...

*Nächsten Samstag, den 15.08.09:*


*Stadtwaldtour *
*Abfahrt um ayn in Sayn *
*oder *
*um zway vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth, *
*für die Autoanrayser.....*

Dann ca. 40 km und 1000 hm im Stadtwald KO. 

*Führung durch die Biketramps Thomas und Jörg.*







Bitte recht zahlraych !!!..... 


*...die Zeit ist reif für ein gemeinsames Toürchen...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (16. August 2009)

nach einer woche in good old runkel und einer grandiosen tour mit dem rennrad zum feldberg anbei noch ein paar mtb pics damit der thread mal wieder lebt 

der verfluchte abgebrochene baum mußte endlich weg vom trail, habe ihn sinnvoll wiederverwertet......




whereley rockt !!!!




fand das bild nice !




ich glaube stefan liebt sein remedy 







selbstauslöser halt










bis auf bald 
TT


----------



## Ra_gnar (27. August 2009)

schicke Bilder. Gibts nen Termin demnächst bei dem man sich überlegen kann mal mitzufahren?


----------



## schnellejugend (27. August 2009)

Sach wann de kannst. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Ra_gnar (27. August 2009)

also ich hab am Wochenende Zeit. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass es mir an Kondition nicht so sehr mangelt, sondern eher fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten. Bin nämlich erst seit letzten Oktober Besitzer eines MTB und eigentlich eher RR-Fahrer


----------



## schnellejugend (27. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir gestern mein Hinterrad nicht zerstört hätte würde ich heute auch RR fahren.


----------



## banker-steve (27. August 2009)

Die Runkeler Garde wollte am Samstag auch mal wieder fahren!
Da ich mein Remedy erst am Samstag vormittag aus der Werkstatt hole, würde nachmittag gut passen.


----------



## schnellejugend (27. August 2009)




----------



## schnellejugend (28. August 2009)

Samstag um 2? 3? 4? In Runkel? Dikkerisch? Limburg?


----------



## banker-steve (28. August 2009)

Kann ab 16:00 Uhr!
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?
Wo treffen wir uns und welche Strecke fahren wir? 

Schnellejugend: Hast Du noch den GPS-Track von der Strecke "Serpentinen ohne Ende" bei Cramberg/Balduinstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (29. August 2009)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.1893.html
Ist nur umbenannt (man beachte den Kommentar dieses elenden Theoretikers! Computersportler anscheinend) . Da kann ich jetzt noch ~10 Extraserpentinen bieten.


16:00 ist mir zu spät, bin um 18:00 Uhr eingeladen.


PS.: ein ragnar hat die Tour auch schon entdeckt.


----------



## tofi1982 (29. August 2009)

Steht nun die Uhrzeit und der Treffpunkt fest, wann losgefahren wird????


----------



## Ra_gnar (30. August 2009)

und ergab sich was?
wollen wir für nächstes Wochenende vieleicht was ausmache? Je nach Wetter natürlich...


----------



## tofi1982 (31. August 2009)

wir waren in Balduinstein und haben dort eine kleine Runde gedreht. 

Nächstes Wochenende werde ich auf jeden Fall Samstags fahren, sollte es nicht in strömen regnen.

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit würde ich kurzfristig abklären.


----------



## banker-steve (7. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Lust heute und am Mittwoch eine kleine Feierabendrunde zu drehen?
Könnte so ab ca. 18:00 Uhr.

Das Wetter soll ja die ganze Woche trocken bleiben.


----------



## thto (7. September 2009)

hi stefan,

falls ich nicht an meinen bisherigen plänen kneife meld ich mich bei dir ....

tt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (11. September 2009)

Wer Lust und Interesse am Sonntag um 09:00 Uhr eine Tour zu fahren?Dauer ca. 03:30 h.

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Schule Runkel
Bitte um kurze Info, damit wir nicht unnötig warten müssen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## banker-steve (15. September 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

morgen Abend wollen wir eine kleine Feierabendrunde machen.
Eventuell kommen die "Lupinen" auch das erste Mal zum Einsatz! 
Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr in Schadeck (Kreuzung an der Straße nach Weilburg).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## TommyRoeff (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Allerseits!
  Habe gerade beim stöbern diesen *Thread* hier gefunden und klink mich einfach mal hier mit ein.
  Kurz zu mir. Mein Name ist Tommy und ich komme aus Runkel. Bin 32 Jahre jung und fahre vorwiegend CC und Tour aber gerne auch mit hohem Singletrail Anteil. Technisch nicht ganz so fit und Kondition naja ich sag mal Tagesform
  Suche hier auf diesem Weg dann auch mal Anschluss und hoffe das wir vieleicht mal die eine oder andere Runde gemeinsam drehen können. 
  So Long 
  Tommy


----------



## banker-steve (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Tommy,

schön einen neuen Biker in unserer Runde begrüßen zu können!
Bist Du neu in Runkel?

Wir sind alle zwischen 28-34 Jahre alt und kommen aus Schadeck und Runkel.
Meistens fahren wir Mittwochs und nach Absprache am Wochenende.

Also wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast...dann schau ab und zu in den Thread! 


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## TommyRoeff (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Steffan.

Super das passt ja und danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wohne erst seit letztem Jahr hier in Runkel, aber klasse das es direkt vor der Haustür Leute gibt die biken

Ja werd mich dann auf alle Fälle mal anschließen.

So Long 

Tommy


----------



## banker-steve (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs,

wer hätte am Sonntag Lust und Zeit eine kleine Abendrunde zu drehen?
Ich könnte aber erst ab 17:30 Uhr?

Also meldet Euch!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ra_gnar (3. Oktober 2009)

dürfte dann aber kürzer werden wenn ihr so spät startet?


----------



## banker-steve (3. Oktober 2009)

Entweder eine kurze Runde oder wir nehmen die Lampen (soweit vorhanden!) mit und sind somit flexibel.

Sind Lampen bei Euch vorhanden?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## schnellejugend (10. Oktober 2009)

Wer will morgen mein neues Rad sehen?


----------



## thto (13. Oktober 2009)

tja,
fr supermotiviert biken gewesen und ne tolle erkältung mit nach hause gebracht, verdammter mist, sinupret+migränin sind mein freund .... was ist es denn für eins geworden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (14. Oktober 2009)

Sag ich nich


----------



## thto (14. Oktober 2009)

warum war mir das klar ? 
hmmm
dann geb ich mal nen tipp ab :
Fully! 120-140mm ?
canyon outlet AM 
kann ich mir aber irgendwie bei deinen edlen rennern nicht vorstellen
ich würde am liebsten liteville 301 an dir sehen


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Oktober 2009)

Extrem weit daneben.


----------



## thto (15. Oktober 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Extrem weit daneben.



hmmmmmm, stabiles Hardtail mit gabel 95-140mm, nee hast ja schon das cheeese, was fehlt Ihm den noch in seiner sammlung ? ha ha ein Carbonhardtail mit max. 100mm vorne ?????


----------



## thto (15. Oktober 2009)

nich dein ernst


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Oktober 2009)

Ober- und Unterlaach (oder wie ihr das nennt) habe ich schon fast komplett geschafft damit.


----------



## thto (15. Oktober 2009)

bestimmt total körperschonend ohne freilauf und bremse ;-)


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Oktober 2009)

Aktives Rückentraining. Komm du mal in mein Alter.


----------



## thto (15. Oktober 2009)

RESPEKT 

http://www.danny-strasser.de/einradintro.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyRoeff (30. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal Leute was ist denn im Kerkerbachtal los.
Die haben da Splitt gestreut wie blööööd.
Läst sich kaum fahren, an Spaß garnicht mehr zu denken und die Natur hat auch ordentlich drunter gelitten.
Aber hauptsache man kann jetzt mit nem LKW durch fahren

So Long
Tommy


----------



## schnellejugend (31. Oktober 2009)

Soll 2-spurig ausgebaut werden, umweltverträglich mit Radstreifen.


----------



## banker-steve (1. November 2009)

Ich kann es auch nicht begreifen, wie in einem "Naturschutzgebiet" ein Waldboden beseitigt wird und dafür eine Schotterpiste entsteht.
Anscheinend steht dahinter die Absicht viel Holz aus den Wäldern zu transportieren.
Die ganzen Forstbetriebe sind wohl mittlerweile zu Wirtschaftsbetrieben geworden und der Gewinn steht nur noch im Vordergrund. 

Vielleicht finden wir ja eine Adresse oder Ansprechpartner, bei dem wir uns beschweren können.


----------



## roterflitzer (19. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte im frühjahr einen teil lahnhöhenweg abfahren. wohl zwischen marburg und limburg. evtl noch ein stück weiter. ist der LHW ab Marburg traillastig oder muss ich mich auf piste einrichten?
braucht man da ne genaue karte oder gehts nach ausschilderung?
bin für jede info dankbar!
vg vom rotenflitzer


----------



## Kettenschleifer (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wohne auch ganz in der nähe, würde mich euch auch gern anschließen, wenn das S......WETTER wieder besser wird.

Den einen oder anderen kenne ich schon.


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Andy1985 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo  

Nach langer Abwesenheit hier im Forum und leider auch auf dem MTB suche ich nun wieder Anschluss. 

Hab den Threat nicht ganz verfolgt aber scheint ja noch ganz Aktuell zu sein. 

Lasst mal was hören von euch. Würd mich gerne Anschliessen. 

Übrigends, komme aus Ennerich, 24 Jahre "jung", 26"  Hardtail von Minibarista 

Also denn cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo

momentan ist zwar das Fahren auf ein kleines Minimum reduziert worden, aber sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird, sollte die Häufigkeit auch wieder zu nehmen.  
Werde mich melden.

Gruß
SK


----------



## Andy1985 (19. Februar 2010)

Cool, wie sieht es eventl. am Sonntag aus ? Irgend jemand Zeit und lust ? Es sind 5° C gemeldet. Also " ideales " Wetter


----------



## Kettenschleifer (19. Februar 2010)

Hätte Sonntag so gegen 14 Uhr Zeit, wenn`s nicht regnet bin ich dabei.

Komme auch aus Ennerich.


----------



## Andy1985 (20. Februar 2010)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Hätte Sonntag so gegen 14 Uhr Zeit, wenn`s nicht regnet bin ich dabei.
> 
> Komme auch aus Ennerich.




Ja sehr gerne sogar, 14 Uhr hört sich gut an. 

Also warten wir mal das Wetter ab  

Werd jetzt auch nochmal ne feierabend runde drehen. 

Kannst ja dann morgen nochmal was posten. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## banker-steve (20. Februar 2010)

HAllo Jungs,

werde leider nicht dabei sein können.
Wie sieht es bei euch unter Woche aus?
Fahrt ihr auch ab und zu mit Lampe?

Gruß


----------



## Andy1985 (21. Februar 2010)

Hey, 

Ein weiterer tag Schnee, 

Hatte  gestern das "vergnügen" meine Route die ich immer im Sommer fahre zu testen. War eigentlich ganz Fahrbar bis auf 1-2 Stellen. 

Wie das heute aussieht sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich denke eher weniger berauschend. Sind es heute wahrscheinlich 4-5 Stellen die nicht Fahrbar sind. oder auch mehr. 

Ich denke wir verschieben das.

@ Banker-Steve 

Hatte bisher noch nicht das vergnügen mit Lampe zu fahren. 
Aber unter der Woche fahr ich auch ab und zu mal wie es die Arbeit so zu lässt. 

In diesem Sinne, hoffen wir alle auf schönes Wetter. schönen Sonntag... 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Kettenschleifer (21. Februar 2010)

Ok, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

Hätte nicht gedacht das es noch mal so sehr schneit.

Von mir aus können wir auch mal unter der Woche oder abends mit Lampe fahren, macht immer Laune.
Diese Woche kann ich nur Mi. und Do.

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Andy1985 (21. Februar 2010)

Hey, 

Ja hat mich auch sehr Überrascht als ich heute morgen aufgestanden bin. Werde aber wohl nochmal fahren müssen da mein Bike übelst verdreckt ist. Und es mal den Kärcher spüren lasse  
Unter der Woche ist bei mir so ne Sache. Also wenn dann müsste das Spontan entschieden werden. 
Mit Lampe bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Habe auch keine  
Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.

 bis bald im Wald


----------



## BrownPug (27. Februar 2010)

Wenns schon gesagt wurde kann der eintrag gelöscht werden aber die 21 seiten wollt ich mir jetzt net antun:
Im Diezer Hain ist es gut zu fahren.Sehr viele Rampen.
angeblich hat die stadt diez da einiges plattgemacht aber ist immer noch gut neben dem bleib-gesund-pfad auf´m "fluchtweg" zu fahren 
sehr empfehlenswert
mfg
Pug


----------



## Kettenschleifer (23. März 2010)

Mojn, 
hat jemand am Donnerstag Zeit, kann den ganzen Tag.

Soll angeblich über 20° geben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (20. September 2010)

Verdammt ruhig hier gewesen in letzter Zeit!

Wie sieht es morgen oder übermorgen bei Euch aus?
Lust auf kleine Feierabendtour? Optional mit Licht?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Bassmann (24. September 2010)

Wie siehts am Wochenende aus? Würd gern das Torque nochmal ausführen, bevor es zur Reparatur geht ;-)


----------



## Cube75 (30. September 2010)

Hallo....

....komme aus Elz und suche Mitfahrer. Fahre gerne in den Westerwald und Richtung Hertasee / Nassau!


----------



## banker-steve (1. Oktober 2010)

Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Sonntag Vormittag (ca. 10:00 Uhr) eine Runde zu fahren??


----------



## bikeandtri76 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es in der Ecke Limburg, Diez, Fachingen für Samstag / Sonntag einen MTB Treff. Ich bin öfter mal bei den Schwiegereltern in Fachingen zu Besuch und habe eigentlich immer das MTB mit. Oder kann mir jemand mal ne schöne Tour so Richtung Schaumburg  / Umgebung verraten.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Cube75 (20. Oktober 2010)

enn du Sonntags mal biken willst, dann können wir ja eine Tour machen, vorrausgesetzt, das Wetter ist halbwegs gut!

Wie siehts denn bei dir mit Samstag aus. Da ist gutes Wetter gemeldet!


----------



## Kettenschleifer (20. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt immer Sonntags um 10 Uhr einen MTB treff in Balduinstein am Bahnhof.

Habe diesen Samstag auch Zeit und komme aus Birlenbach.
Kenne mich dort bisschen aus und wäre dabei.


----------



## schnellejugend (23. Oktober 2010)

Fhrt ihr schon? Ich brauche Motivation.


----------



## cklein (1. November 2010)

wer zeigt mir demnächst mal geile strecken? wohne in diez und kenne mich nicht wirklich aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-dirter (17. November 2010)

Fährt jemand hier in der Gegend auch Dirtbike?


----------



## cklein (17. November 2010)

kenne niemanden...
kenne ja auch keinen der direkt von hier kommt und MTB fährt...


----------



## banker-steve (19. November 2010)

Wir wollen am Sonntag von 10:00 Uhr - 13:00 Uhr fahren.
Treffpunkt ist in Schadeck Kreuzung Wirbelau/Weilburg (nähe Gasthaus Schaaf).

Wer Lust hat....


Gruß


----------



## cklein (19. November 2010)

Schön das hier doch noch was los ist...
Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich Auswärts unterwegs...


----------



## schnellejugend (22. November 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> Schön das hier doch noch was los ist...
> Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich Auswärts unterwegs...



Ich fahre, ich fahre oft. Schreib einen Termin rein und ich sage dir ob ich kann.

Ich finde es eher nervig Termine "anzubieten" (und mich damit unflexibel zu machen) um dann nacher doch alleine unterwegs zu sein. Weiterhin der Tipp: Sonntags um 10:00 Bahnhof Balduinstein. Ist von dir locker in 15-20Minuten über den Lahnradweg zu erreichen.


----------



## cklein (22. November 2010)

Ich versuch mal in Balduinenstein aufzuschlagen...
Sauerland hab ich jetzt hinter mir, nächstes Wochenende ist der Harz dran...hoffentlich liegt dann nicht zuviel Schnee...
Wenn mein Licht endlich mal geliefert würde...kann leider nicht im dunkeln fahren, hab nur so kleine Teelichter...die sollen gegen das DX-Licht getauscht werden...
Ansonsten schick ich dir einfach mal eine PN wenn ich radeln will...vielleicht hast du dann ja gerde Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (22. November 2010)

Mit Licht geht auch.


----------



## schnellejugend (6. Dezember 2010)

Hat irgendwer Lust, heute, morgen und/oder übermorgen Rad zu fahren?

Irgendwann ab ~4Uhr, also beleuchtet?


----------



## cklein (6. Dezember 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Lust, heute, morgen und/oder übermorgen Rad zu fahren?
> 
> Irgendwann ab ~4Uhr, also beleuchtet?



Heute ist mein "Lämpchen" angekommen 

Morgen können wir gerne eine Runde fahren. Wo sollen wir uns treffen?

Mittwoch wollte ich mit den Brexbachgemsen eine Runde drehen. Wenn du magst, kann ich dich mit hin und zurück nehmen!! Fahrradträger ist auf dem Dach, also kein Problem.


----------



## schnellejugend (6. Dezember 2010)

Diez, Kasernenplatz, 16:30?


----------



## cklein (7. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch der Platz hinterm Marktplatz vor der Lahnbrücke?! Denke 1645 schaff ich...


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Dezember 2010)

Genau da. 1645, bin dann da. Wenn dir 1700 lieber ist, schreib was, auch OK.


----------



## cklein (7. Dezember 2010)

Aaaahhhh ich könnt kotzen...hoffentlich liest du das noch!! Ich muss länger arbeiten!! Ist echt ******* doof...
Müssen wir verschieben! Hab mich echt gefreut mal hier aus Diez jemanden zu treffen, der mir ggf coole Strecken zeigen kann. Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus? 
Morgen kann ich auch nicht...leider mal wieder die Arbeit...


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich lese. Wie lang ist den lang? Dunkel ist dunkel, ich fahre auch später.

Donnerstag muß ich um 1630 zu Hause sein, habe Nachtdienst.


----------



## cklein (7. Dezember 2010)

1730 ist machbar! Dann sollte einer lockeren Runde nichts mehr im Wege stehen!


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Dezember 2010)

Bin da!!!!
Höchstens 10min Verspätung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (9. Dezember 2010)

Bis Sonntag 20 vor 10


----------



## schnellejugend (10. Dezember 2010)




----------



## schnellejugend (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo cklein. Fahren ist für mich heute nicht. Ich war gestern auf dem Feldberg und habe mich nach allen Regeln der Kunst hingerichtet.

Ich habe heute Ruhetag (bin sowieso auf einem Geburtstag).


----------



## WW-Horst (23. Dezember 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Hallo cklein. Fahren ist für mich heute nicht. Ich war gestern auf dem Feldberg und habe mich nach allen Regeln der Kunst hingerichtet.
> 
> Ich habe heute Ruhetag (bin sowieso auf einem Geburtstag).



Moin Gerald,
was heißt hingerichtet? machst Du etwa Konditionsorgien?
Ich habe noch bis April Karenzzeit, mehr als Rennrad darf ich nicht. Dann geht es aber wieder los. Wünsche Dir schöne Feiertage!


----------



## cklein (13. Januar 2011)

Moin
wie siehts denn mit dem 16.01.11 aus? Wetter soll ganz gut werden und Lust habe ich auch


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Januar 2011)

hi,
weiß jemand ob es bike around the clock am Hertasee 2011 gibt?


----------



## cklein (14. Januar 2011)

hier solltest du deine infos erhalten können

http://www.singletrail.net/


----------



## schnellejugend (16. Januar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Moin
> wie siehts denn mit dem 16.01.11 aus? Wetter soll ganz gut werden und Lust habe ich auch



Ich habe im Moment Nachtdienst. 

Ich kullere höchstens ein bisschen rum heute.



Andreas S. schrieb:


> hi,
> weiß jemand ob es bike around the clock am Hertasee 2011 gibt?



Es muß erst noch ein anderer Herthasee gefunden werden. Da dürfen sie wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## crossoli (22. Januar 2011)

moin 

ich danke für den informativen strang

ik bin der oli und bin aus der nähe limburg

ach ich hab 2 bikes (26 + 28 zoll)

und einen kleinen sohn daher hab ich 

leider oft gar nicht soviel zeit.

ansonsten fahr ich gern den jakobsweg 

bei runkel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen am nächsten Samstag (26.02.11) um 10:30 Uhr zu einer Runde starten.
Wir würden uns freuen, wenn viele Leute am Start wären.
Treffpunkt ist in Schadeck an der Oberstraße Kreuzung Weilburger Straße beim Zweirad Völker.
Wo es dann langt geht, wird dann vor Ort festgelegt.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## cklein (16. Februar 2011)

Ab dem 26.02. darf ich 7 Tage auf Mallorca radeln


----------



## Jason076 (3. April 2011)

Hi leute, bekomm bald wohl mein erstes vernünftiges Mtb( hab bis jetzt immer nur 300  Fullys gefahren) und bin deshalb auf der suche nach vernünftigen Trails rund um Weilburg. Kennt da jemand welche?


----------



## Matze-Lambo (3. April 2011)

Ja da gibt es ein paar Trails.....
Wobei ich auch nicht alle kenne


----------



## ap23 (3. April 2011)

Na dann mal Butter bei die Fische -> WO genau ? Mal sehen, welche ich noch nicht kenne ;-)


----------



## Matze-Lambo (3. April 2011)

Ich komme aus Steeden und kenne einige bis Weilburg hoch......
Aber vielleicht gibt es da schon welche die ich noch nicht kenne....!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ap23 (3. April 2011)

Ich komm direkt aus Weilburg, also wenn Du welche um Weilburg rum kennst - immer raus damit ;-)


----------



## Matze-Lambo (3. April 2011)

Können ja mal eine Tour starten.....
Kennst du dich ein bisschen um Weilburg rum aus?


----------



## ap23 (3. April 2011)

schon, wobei ich meistens eher Waldautobahnen fahre. Ist auch leider nicht mit richtigen Trails ned so weit her direkt um Weilburg - deswegen frage ich ja auch ;-)
Was teilweise in die Richtung geht ist der Lahnhöhenweg rechts oder linksseitig.

Mit Treffen und Touren - mal schauen , die Saison ist ja noch jung


----------



## Jason076 (4. April 2011)

joa geile Waldautobahnen gibts hier zu hauf, aber richtige Singletrails is mir hier keiner bekannt, aber ich hoffe das jemand welche kennt.


----------



## Jason076 (4. April 2011)

Hi leute, wie ihr in meinem ersten post vlt. schon gelesen habt bin ich auf der suche nach nem Mtb für 1000 Euro. Ich würd mit dem Bike gerne schnelle Trails mit Wurzeln usw. und evt auch Drops fahren.

Hab dazu im Moment folgende Mtb zur Auswahl:

Ht: 

Focus Black Forest ( Ich glaube das 4.0, auf jeden Fall das mit xt Austattung)

Bulls Copperhead Surpreme 2011

Fully: 

Bulls Wild Cup 2011

Wie gesagt ich suche kein Bike zum Metermachen für lange Touren sondern für Fun insbesondere bei Abfahrten.

Das Thema is vlt bisschen offtopic aber wär schon wenn ihr mit vlt trozdem weiterhelfen könntet, denn hier scheinen mir einige sehr erfahrene Biker zu sein .


----------



## banker-steve (6. April 2011)

Hallo Jason,

es gibt schon richtige Trails rund um Runkel bis Limburg. Sprünge sind auch schon einige vorhanden. Für deinen "bevorzugten" Einsatzbereich stellt sich halt die Frage, ob ein Hardtail dann die richtige Wahl ist.
Außerdem sorgen solche Strecke auch für einen erhöhten Materialverschleiß. Von daher sollten auch die Komponenten eine gewisse Qualität haben, damit sich die Macken/Reparaturen in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (6. April 2011)

Hallo Jason,

wenn du dir ein Mountainbike kaufen möchtest, welches für die Zwecke(Wurzeltrails, Drops) die du angegeben hast herhalten soll, dann musst du aufpassen. 
Für einfache Wurzeltrails ist sicher ein Hardtail ausreichend, wobei es schon deutlich mehr Spaß macht mit einem Vollgefederten Bike durch sowas durchzurauschen. 
Bei Sprüngen wird es dann schon kritischer: Vorausgesetzt ein Sprung hat eine ordentliche Landung und du bist ein erfahrener Biker geht das bestimmt auch mit einem Hardtail. Sprünge ins Flache, also ohne spezielle Landung, würde ich dir definitv abraten. 
Bei Drops ist es ähnlich: Ist die Landung sehr steil braucht man kaum Federweg oder gar keinen, da man sehr viel durch entsprechende Gewichtsverlagerung beim Landen ausgleichen kann. Hierzu muss aber auch noch gesagt werden, dass es einiges an Überwindung kostet, einen Drop ins Steile zu machen. Bei Drops ins Flache muss das Rad sehr viel Energie aufnehmen können, wodurch sich nur noch ein Fully eignet - und da auch nicht jedes.
1000 Euro sind sicherlich viel Geld, "nur für ein Fahrrad". Möchtest du aber ein Fully haben, dann musst du noch deutlich mehr Geld in die Handnehmen(mindestens 2000 ). Ich könnte dir z. B. das hier empfehlen: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2091 
Mit so einem Bike kannst du Springen, Dropen und ja, man kann auch ganz normal mit fahren, wobei die 15,5 kg schon ordentlich sind. Dafür hast du aber dann auch 170 mm Federweg vorn und hinten 180 mm. Zum Verlgeich: Das Bulls Fully hat vorne nur 120 mm und hinten vielleicht ähnlich viel(hab leider keine Angabe auf die Schnelle gefunden). Und trotzdem wiegt das Rad 14,8 kg, was im Verhältnis zum Federweg schon verdammt schwer ist. Wenn ich soviel Gewicht durch die Gegend fahr, dann will auch die Performance haben.

Am besten du überlegst dir nochmal wie ambitioniert du an die Sache rangehen möchtest und wie lange du das Hobby betreiben wirst. Wie banker-steve auch schon erwähnt hat will so ein Rad auch gewartet werden, was nochmals zusätlziche Euros im Jahr verschlingt, je nach Einsatzdauer.

Gruß

Ding

P.S.: Das hier ist meine persönliche Meinung, die ich mir über mittlweile 5 Jahre selbst gebildet habe. Gerne darf die in Frage gestellt werden!


----------



## Jason076 (7. April 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Endlich mal Leute die Verstehen wodrums geht, dass scheinen nämlich manche Leute in meinem Thread auch nach 1000 Facher Erklärung nicht zu verstehen. Aus den Gründen die du oben genannt hast wollte ich ja auch ursprünglich en Fully haben, was ich mittlerweile jedoch gestrichen hab, da ich auf keinen Fall mehr wie 1000 Euro ausgeben kann. Also muss es wohl ein Ht sein. Hab ja auch oben schon drei gennant. Wenn ich dass aus andren Threads richtig entnommen hab, gibt es Ht's die auf Leichtbau und somit Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt  und solche die mehr auf Stabilität ausgerichtet sind. Ist das Richtig? Wenn ja suche ich eher letzteres, denn alles was schon unter 16 Kg is, is für mich eh Luxus, da mein billig Fully so schwer is. Könntet ihr mir bitte en Konkretes Hardtail nennen was für meine Ansprüche am ehesten in Frage kommt und nicht vom Versender is? Fänd ich echt nett, weil aus meinem Thread "Mtb für 1000" is leider noch nix konkretes zustande gekommen.
Danke schon ma im vorraus


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (7. April 2011)

Warum willst du kein Rad vom Versender? Canyon ist in Koblenz, was für dich, wenn du aus Weilburg bist, ca. 50 Minuten Fahrt ausmacht. Canyon hat dort auch einen Verkauf. Ich war selbst noch nicht dort, aber ich denk mal das du sicherlich gut beraten wirst. Auch kann man die Räder dort probefahren. Ich würde mir dort die Reihe "Yellowstone" ansehen. Die Komponenten sind zwar nicht das Beste vom Besten, aber sie haben sich über die Jahre bewährt, oder warum verkauft Shimano immer noch eine "einfache Deore-Kurbel"? Was mir aber an dem Yellowstone sehr gut gefällt ist der robust ausschauende Rahmen(ich bin noch keinen gefahren, deswegen kann ich nur nach der Optik gehen). Ich hab mir den von der nächst höheren Kategorie angesehen und der wirkt schon sehr auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Schau dir mal das Yellowstone 4.0 an. Da hast du für 700  ein solides Rad. Mehr rendiert sich aus meiner Sicht nicht für dich zu investieren. Gibst du mehr aus, werden die Komponenten nur noch leichter, aber nicht stabiler. Das 4.0er wiegt eh nur noch 12,5 kg. Richtig stabile Rahmen findest du dann wieder eher im Bereich der Fullys. Auch Dirt-Rahmen sind stabil, damit kannst du aber Tourenfahren vergessen.

Tut mir Leid wenn ich irgendwie immer Richtung Canyon tendiere, aber ich hab schon meinen vierten Rahmen von Canyon und auch mein neues Rad wird wieder von Canyon sein, weil ich einfach vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis überzeugt bin.
Bei den großen Namen wie Cannondale, Trek oder wie sie alle heißen zahlst du immer den Namen und den ganzen Rattenschwanz mit. Wie gesagt, nach Koblenz ist es nicht weit, wenns um Service etc. geht.


----------



## Jason076 (7. April 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp. Wusste nicht das Canyon ne Servicestation in der NÃ¤he hat. Dass kannte ich bis jetzt nur von Radon, die sollen ja auch ganz gut sein. Ich wollte keins vom Versender wegen dem Service und dem zusammenbauen. Ich schraub zwar an meinem jetzigen Fahrrad gern ma rum, aber ich kenn mich jetzt nich so gut aus, dass ich das an nem 1000 â¬ Bike ausprobieren wÃ¼rde. Is echt schwer den Ã¼berblick zubehalten. Erst kriegste gesagt fÃ¼r 1000â¬ auf jedenfall Ht, dass hat mir dann der erste HÃ¤ndler auch bestÃ¤tigt. Dann kommt der nÃ¤chste und stellt dir en Fully vor die Nase und sagt, dass man das ruhig kaufen kann. Mal sehn was ich jetzt machen werde. Ich werd dann wohl mal zu nem dritten HÃ¤ndler fahren, vlt Wetzlar Sages, nach Koblenz zu den von dir genannten oder vlt Herborn zum Schneider. Im Endeffeckt fehlt mir das Wissen die Rahmen und DÃ¤mpferqualitÃ¤t zu beurteilen. Hab ja jetzt schon 3 Mtbs zur Auswahl. Der nÃ¤chste HÃ¤ndler versucht mir dann wahrscheinlich klarzumachen, dass seine Marke auch die beste is. Testfahrn bringt ja leider auch nich so viel, auÃer die Sitzposition zu SpÃ¼ren. Wie das Mtb dann nachher im GelÃ¤nde weiÃ ich dann erst wenn ichs gekauft hab. WÃ¼rdest du auch generell von Bulls abraten, weil der HÃ¤ndler hat mir gesagt das das PreisleistungsverhÃ¤ltniss bei denen sehr gut sei. WÃ¤r dann das Copperhead. Alternative wurde mir das Focus Blackforrest 4.0 angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason076 (8. April 2011)

Hi leute,
bin eben ma den Singeltrail in Aumenau der auch schon en paar Seiten vorher geposted wurde gefahren. Eig ganz cool. Lässt sich so ein weg und welche die noc en bisschen gröber sind problemlos mit nem Hardtail fahren? Ich frag desahlb weil ich noch nie en Ht gefahren bin und deshalb ma ne orientierung bräuchte.
Kennt jemand noch weiter Singeltrails in der Umgebung hier?


----------



## schnellejugend (8. April 2011)

Man kann 99% mit dem Hardtail fahren, warum sollte man nicht. Fully ist komfortabler und verzeiht mehr Fehler.
Den Weg in Aumenau macht Spaß, ist aber nicht anspruchsvoll. Fahre ich ab und zu mit dem Crosser.


----------



## schnellejugend (11. April 2011)

Die einzigen Singletrails die ich in Weilburg kenne sind am Kranenturm und einer, der unterhalb von Lahnhöhenweg auf dem Campingplatz in  Odersbach endet (umgekehrt suchen: zum Ende von Campingplatz fahren aufwärts ausprobieren, wo der rauskommt).

Ansonsten suche ich öfter in Openstreetmap, Pfade sind blau gestrichelt.


----------



## Jason076 (11. April 2011)

Ich hoffe es gibt noch mehr so in der Umgebung rund um Weilburg und Runkel. Was is mit normalen Trails(alles was anspruchsvoller wie ne Waldautobahn is)?


----------



## Matze-Lambo (11. April 2011)

Hallo Jason,

Also mit Leichtbau ist nicht immer auch gemeint das die Teile leicht kaputt gehen.
Ich fahre auch ein HT und bevorzuge dies für Touren und längere Strecken.

Da ich aus dem Bereich Downhill komme ist es vielleicht etwas anderes für mich vielleicht etwas einfacher mit einem HT auch über Wurzeln zu ballern.
Doch ich habe mir gesagt das ich in der Richtung Marathon und CC nur HT fahren werde, da ich hier die meiste Kraftübersetzung habe.

Allerdings stehe ich jetzt vor dem gleichen Problem wie du.
Ich suche ein Rad das max. 160mm Federweg hat, vorne und hinten max.
Denn das sollte für alle Trails die hier im Umkreis bis Boppard stehen langen!

Dennoch sollte das Fahrrad touren tauglich sein.
Aber was nimmt man da nun.
Canyon hat zwar ein paar gute Angebot, doch das Tourque ist in meinen Augen kein schönes Fahrrad, sowohl vom Fahrverhalten wie auch von der Optik.

Allerdings suchst du ja ein Fahrrad das sich in dem Segment um 1000 bewegt und da sollte es schwierig sein etwas zu finden.
Warum legst du nicht noch ein paar Euro drauf und schaust mal in einem der Fahrradläden in Limburg vorbei, da steht bei einem noch ein Cube Stereo auf das ich ein Auge geworfen habe.

Aber selbst mit "Leichtbau" HT's solltest du großen Spaß haben.
Mein HT wiegt ganze 10,5kg mit deiner Magura Durin Race und 120mm Federweg, selbst das sollte hier für die meisten Trails zum rocken langen.
Wer allerdings den Komfort liebt wie z.B.: banker-steve von dem ich weiß das er ein schönes Trek hat muss dann auch etwas mehr ausgeben und hat dann aber auch vielleicht mehr Spaß!

Jetzt ist die Frage ob du mit dem Rad rein Springen willst, oder ob du es als All-Mountain/Enduro benutzen willst.
Denn hier entscheidet sich ob Fully oder HT.

greaz Matt


----------



## schnellejugend (11. April 2011)

Jason076 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gibt noch mehr so in der Umgebung rund um Weilburg und Runkel. Was is mit normalen Trails(alles was anspruchsvoller wie ne Waldautobahn is)?



Rund um Runkel geht so einiges. Normale Trails gehen immer mit dem Hardtail. Dh. nicht, dass du mit einem HT besser bedient bist, für 1000,- würde ich aber kein Fully kaufen. Erst ab 1500,- aufwärts.


----------



## Jason076 (11. April 2011)

sooo der neueste Stand sieht jetzt en bisschen anders aus. Hab ne möglichkeit gefunden mein Budget auf 1500 Euro zu erhöhen. Da wurde mir auch schon ein Bike empfohlen und zwar das Canyon Nerve AM 5.0. Was haltet ihr von dem Bike? http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2083


----------



## schnellejugend (11. April 2011)

Nehmen.


----------



## Jason076 (11. April 2011)

Gut dann werd ich das morgen bestellen. Kann man sich auf die Rahmengröße die man bei Canyon zugeteils bekommt verlassen? Nach nem online Rechner bräuchte ich 19 Zoll ( 183 Groß, 86 cm Schrittlänge). Das Bike gibts nur in 18,5 und 20. Der Konfigurator empfiehlt mir die 18,5. Is das inordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (12. April 2011)

0,5 Zoll sind 1,2cm.

Ich denke schon, dass es passt. Wir haben das Glück einen ganz passablen Wohnort zu haben um ein Canyon Probe zu fahren. Canyon sitzt in Koblenz. Für immerhin 1500,- lohnt sich das Probesitzen. Und ausserdem macht das auch noch Spass und erhöht die Vorfreude.


----------



## Jason076 (12. April 2011)

So hab jetzt 18,5 bestellt. Hoffe das is gut so. Hinfahren nutz mir nich so viele, denn wenn ich ne falsche Sitzhaltung merke is das bei langen und steilem Bergauffahren. Das is bei meinem jetzigen Bike der Fall, da hab ich bei jedem langen Berg Rückenschmerzen. Hätt ich da doch den Größeren 20 Zoll nehem sollen? Lieg halt genau an der grenze von 18,5 zu 20, aber der Berater von Canyon hat gemeint das das Bike ja fürs Gelände is, daher würde er mir den kleineren Rahmen empfehlen, da das Bike agiler is. Ich hab 86cm-87cm Schrittlänge. Bei 86 is 18,5 und bei 87 is 20 Zoll. Mach das en großen unterschied in der Sitzhaltung?


----------



## Matze-Lambo (12. April 2011)

Hi,
Das sollte normal keinen großen Unterschied machen.
Der größte Unterscheid wird sein, das du auf jedenfall einen agileren Rahmen hast, 
was mehr Spaß machen könnte.
Ich denke selbst wenn das Rad zu klein sein sollte wirst du des bei Canyon tauschen können


----------



## schnellejugend (13. April 2011)

Jason076 schrieb:


> Ich hab 86cm-87cm Schrittlänge. Bei 86 is 18,5 und bei 87 is 20 Zoll. Mach das en großen unterschied in der Sitzhaltung?



Ich sag mal so: die Sitzrohrlänge ist deinem Rücken sowas von egal (solange du die richtige Sattelhöhe hinbekommst).

Was zählt ist die Oberrohrlänge/Cockpitlänge und die Überhöhung. Ein Instrument, dass nur nach Beinlänge Rahmenhöhen zuweist ist Firlefanz.


----------



## Fifumo (13. April 2011)

...........kommt ein bisschen spät, da die Kaufentscheidung ja gefallen ist, habe das Thema aber eben erst entdeckt, und vielleicht haben andere Interessenten ja mitgelesen. 

Ohne Einschränkungen AM und Endurotaugliches hardtail, welches sich problemlos unter 1000 aufbauen lässt, wenn man auf die Rohloff verzichtet. Cane Creek Sattelstütze muß nicht sein, Syntace Vorbau muß nicht sein, und, wie bereits gesagt, Rohloff muß nicht.
Rahmen gibt es baugleich von Ghost für kleines Geld, die alten und guten Z1 ebenfalls, Gustav ist Kann und im Budget machbar, aber kein Muss.
Kurbeln, Laufräder u.s.w. in brauchbarer Quali ohne Problme hier im bikemarkt zu bekommen. Voraussetzung: Man kann ein wenig schrauben oder hat Kumpels die Das können.





Aber das Wichtigere: Würde mich freuen im Raum Limburg Richtung Idstein Endurobiker kennen zu lernen, die keine Angst haben ihr bike auch ein mal den Hang runter zu schmeissen weil man mittendrin merkt das es nicht mehr fahrbar ist, die nicht nur mit 160mm Federweg über die Waldautobahnen flitzen, sondern die vielen kleinen Möglichkeiten in stillgelegten Steinbrüchen und auf kleinsten Wanderwegen nutzen. Es gibt herrliche Stellen zum rocken und trailen bei uns in der Gegend, die zwar nicht immer riesig lang oder groß sind, sich aber durch die Fahrt von einer location zur Anderen zu einer tollen Tour mit hardcore Einlagen verbinden lassen.
Wie gesagt, habe das Thema gerade erst  entdeckt, suche seit Jahren nach Leuten die meine Auffassung von MTB teilen, und habe wieder Hoffnung...................
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## Jason076 (13. April 2011)

Is ja bei Canyon nicht nur nach Schrittlänge bestimmt. Ich musste Torso-, Arm-, Schrittlänge, Körpergröße und Gewicht angeben. Is nur die Sache das ich dann wenn alles ein gestellt is, die 86 bzw 87 Schrittlänge zwischen m oder L also (18,5 oder 20 Zoll) entscheidet. Hab halt jetzt den 18,5 genommen, wegen der wendigkeit, hatte halt nur bedenken wegen dem Bergauffahren, das gehört ja immer dazu^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason076 (18. April 2011)

So in den nächsten Tagen werd ich wohl mein neues Mtb hohlen. Wer kennt noch gute Trails in unserer Umgebung muss die Ferien ja nutzen:-D


----------



## Jason076 (24. April 2011)

Hab jetzt endlich mein Nerve Am. Bin echt begeister, hab bis jetzt nichts zu bemängeln. Die Sitzposition is genauso wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe.
Bin dann heute ma den Trail in Odersbach gefahren zum Campingplatz runtergefahren. Mach eigentlich auch Fun, bis auf das da ab und zu ma Bäume querliegen. Man sollte nur nich gerade aus fahren, dann steht man nämlich an der Lahn und kommt nich mehr weiter, dann kann man wieder zurückfahren.... Also wer ihn fahren will achtet auf die Abbiegung nach links, da seht ihr so ne kleine Holzbrücke.
Kennt ihr noch mehr Trails hier in der Umgebung? Will morgen eigentlich wieder losziehen. Wenn nich such ich einfach mal.


----------



## schnellejugend (24. April 2011)

Genau den habe ich gemeint.

Im unteren Weiltal auf der Weilburgerseite lohnt es sich ein bisschen zu suchen (eher unspektakulär aber ganz nett soviel ich mich erinnere), von der Freienfels runter ist ganz nett (etwas schwerer, kurz).
Ich habe mir einfach eine Wanderkarte gekauft und bin Wanderwege abgefahren. Wo viele Höhenlinien sind und/oder kurze Serpentinen gibt es oft Singletrails. Ansonsten in jeden schmalen Pfad reinfahren und schauen wo er hinführt. Lahnhöhenweg ist ab ~Aumenau flußabwärts teilweise sehr gut, ab Weilburg kenne ich den rechts der Lahn nicht (anschauen?!), links der Lahn ist Waldautobahn.

Es gab ein paarmal ein Adventure-Race, bei dem man um Weilburg mit dem MTB rumgeeiert ist, deswegen war ich 2 mal da.


----------



## Jason076 (24. April 2011)

Joa gut dann werd ich wohl einfach mal suchen .
Ich überleg mir grad im moment ob ich mir Protektoren kaufen soll oder nich?! Bei unserem Gebiet hier is es halt so das man schon ma 10 km bis zu nem Trail fährt und dann bis zum nächsten auch wieder. Also unter 20 km bin ich auf keinen Fall unterwegs. Bei manchen Abfahrten oder Trails würd ich aber schon lieber Protektoren anhaben. Wir ham halt nur nen ständigen wechsel zwischen Uphill und Downhill. Wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Schutz? Tragt ihr en Fullface helm beim Trail fahren? Was tragt ihr an sonstigen Protektoren?


----------



## schnellejugend (25. April 2011)

Nix.


----------



## Jason076 (25. April 2011)

Der Tipp von schnellejugend, oberhalb der Weilstraße zusuchen war echt gut. Hab auf anhieb 3 Trails gefunden. Ham Teilweise echt schöne Kurven drin und Bodenwellen zum springen. Sind Teilweise auch mit Wurzeln gespickt. Die Trails sind zwar etwas kurz machen aber ne Menge Spaß und sind für mich in max 15 Minuten erreichbar. Danke für den Tipp 

Hab nach einem der Sprünge bemerkt, dass der Ring zum Einstellen des SAG beim Hinterendämpfer(Fox Float Rp2) nur noch en 1 cm vom Kolbenende entfernt war. Hab ingesamt so ungefähr 5-6 cm minus den SAG zurverfügung(sind 140 mm Federweg). Ich fahr den Dämpfer im moment mit 13,5 Bar. Empfohlen sind 13 für meine 75kg. Macht es sin, dass ich noch mehr Druck auf den Dämpfer gebe um Durchschlägen vorzubeugen? Der Sprung war nämlich wirklich nich hoch, wahrscheinlich nichmal ein Halbermeter.


----------



## Jason076 (28. April 2011)

Gibts hier leute in Weilburg die regelmäßig fahren? Zu zweit machts nämlich mehr Spaß und jeder kennt andere Trails.


----------



## banker-steve (29. April 2011)

Wir fahren eher in der Region Runkel, Villmar, Limburg, Eschofen....


----------



## ap23 (29. April 2011)

Hier gibt schon Leute, die relativ regelmässig Touren rund um Weilburg machen, aber wohl eher nicht so dein "Geschmack" , also eher Forst-,Wald-,Wiesenwege + einfache Trails. Du willst es doch eher krachen lassen - das lese ich aus deinen Posts jedenfalls raus.

So und nu ab in den Taunus - der Altkönig ruft ;-)


----------



## Jason076 (29. April 2011)

Ich mag eigentlich beides. Fahre gerne Touren und lass es gerne krachen . Dass Problem es das ich noch so gut wie keinen Trail kennen auf dem man es richtig krachen lassen kann. Wär cool wenn es hier jemand aus Weilburg und Umgebung gibt der ma mit mir fahren würd und mit auch mal seine Trails zeigen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (29. April 2011)

Wäre Runkel in der Nähe???
Dort gibt es einige Trails!!!!!


----------



## Jason076 (29. April 2011)

Laut meinem Gps sins 11,4 km bis Runkel, also hin und zurück schon 23km. Muss dann halt en Tag sein wo ich viel Zeit hab, aber an sich geht das schon. Könnt ihr euer Profil momentan auch nicht editieren? Wollt da nämlich ma was reinschreiben, aber geht irgend wie nicht. Das Textfeld verschwindet sofort wieder.


----------



## Jason076 (29. April 2011)

Hab grad noch ma im THread en bisschen rumgeblätter. Da gings um ne Tour rund um Weilburg. An Matze-Lambo und Ap23: Bin sofort dabei. Also wenn ihr was startet sagt bescheid.


----------



## ap23 (29. April 2011)

So, zurück von WeisseMauer, Altkönig, Victoria-Trail, HoheMark und zurück - echt nett , vorallem der Victoria-Trail 

Wegen Touren hier um Weilburg:

Gerne, aber ob's diese Woche noch klappt - bin erstmal geplättet von heute ;-)


----------



## Jason076 (29. April 2011)

Ich fang ja auch grad erst an richtig zufahren. Bin eigentlich sonst nur im Sommer oft gefahren, aber das neue Bike hat echt Suchtpotential. Bin jetzt eigentlich jeden Tag seit dem ich das Bike hab 25 km gefahren. Hoffe das ich mit euch mithalten kann wenn wir ne Tour machen ihr seit ja alle scheinbar schon länger dabei. Wieß technisch mit mir aussieht kann ich auch schlecht beurteilen. Also Spitzkehren mit Hinterrad versetzten klappt zum Beispiel. Naja werden wir ja dann sehn. Kann bestimmt noch was lernen von euch  .


----------



## Jason076 (29. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen was meiner vorderen Scheibenbremse fehlt? Die greif irgend wie ne halbe Umdrehung dann wieder ne halbe nicht usw.. Bei ner Vollbremsung merkt man das nicht wirklich, aber wenn man für ne technische Kurve sachte anbremsen will is das en Nerviges geschaukel aus greifen, nicht greifen,... Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen, dann brauch ich keinen extra Thread erstellen.


----------



## Jason076 (4. Mai 2011)

An die Weilburger,
wann habt ihr denn mal Zeit zu fahren? Fänds echt mal gut wenn ihr mal eure Strecken zeigen könntet. Wie siehts aus mit dem Wochenende? Vielleicht Sonntag?
Ich hab eigentlich fast immer Zeit. Also wär Lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (4. Mai 2011)

Servus,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Nerve! Die Entscheidung wirst du so schnell nicht bereuen.

Ich fahr morgen(Donnerstag) so gegen 13:30 Uhr mal zwei, drei Stunden. Ich weis nicht wie du Zeit hast, aber wenns passt, dann schick mal deine Telefonnummer per PN, dann können wir was konkretes ausmachen und ich zeig dir ein paar Trails. All zu viel gibts aber wie schon gesagt um Weilburg nicht. Wenn mal länger Zeit ist, vielleicht an einem WE(leider nicht an diesem), könnten wir auch Richtung Braunfels oder gar bis Wetzlar fahren. Dort gibt es ordentliche Strecken!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Jason076 (5. Mai 2011)

Wollte heute mal das schöne Wetter bei einer kleinen Tour genießen, aber hab dann nach 5km nen Platten gefahren -.-. Hatte eigentlich vom äußeren Eindruck erwartet das der Schwalbe Nobby Nic aus nem bisschen dickeren Material bestehen, aber der ist ja hauch dünn :-O. Hab beim Pflicken festgestellt das da mittlerwiele schon drei "Löcher" drin sind und in zweien haben noch Dornen so in Nadelstärke gesteckt. Das kanns doch eigentlich fürn Reifen der fürs Gelände gemacht ist net sein oder? Man kann doch net alle zwei Tage pflicken.

Hat jemand Lust in den nächsten Wochen mal bei schönem Wetter den Lahnhöhenweg bis nach Balduin Stein zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (6. Mai 2011)

Ja, vom Nobby Nic halte ich auch nichts: zu laut, zu wenig Grip & zu Unstabil.
Wenn ihr Richtung Braunfels fahrt, sagt mir Bescheid. Dann könnt ihr mich abholen...


----------



## Jason076 (7. Mai 2011)

Hey jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt . Das find ich ja mal gut. Ich sag dir dann bescheid. Wird wohl irgendwann nächste Woche sein. Chris will mir dann bescheid sagen, also wärs gut wenn du mir vielleicht deine Handy nummer mal schickst. Von mir würde auch eventuell noch en Kumpel mitfahren. Is da was dabei was man mit nem Hartail nicht fahren kann?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (7. Mai 2011)

Sicher kann man da alles mit dem Hardtail fahren. Die Frage ist nur: Wie schnell? . 

Ne, das geht auf alle Fälle.


----------



## hoschi2007 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin nächste Woche erstmal ganz weit Weg - im Urlaub
Danach können wir den einen oder anderen Trail gerne unsicher machen...

Hardtail sollte gehen. Vorausgesetzt der Sattel ist unten!


----------



## Jason076 (8. Mai 2011)

Fährt heut jemand von euch? Will heut mittag auf jeden Fall fahren, das Wetter is echt genial. Ich hätte  so von 12 bis open end Zeit


----------



## dkc-live (18. November 2011)

Hallo,

Ich werde demnächst für 14 Wochen in Limburg sein. Gibt es feste Tourentreffs?

Noch was am Rande. Ich suche ein WG Zimmer möglichst günstig und am besten in Limburg und Umgebung (Nenthershausen am besten). Wenn jemand was hat. Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (19. November 2011)

Zimmer kann ich dir nicht bieten (ist nicht wirklich eine WG-Gegend hier) aber die besten Trails des Lahntals.

Nimm eine Lampe mit.


Tourentreff: Sonntags 10:00Uhr, Bahnhof Balduinstein


----------



## dkc-live (22. November 2011)

ok werd ich wohl mal vorbei schauen. sobald ich anfange


----------



## Joob (22. November 2011)

Jeden Sonntag Biketreff, Bahnhof Dornburg-Frickhofen - 09.00 Uhr !
Siehe Biketreff mtb-frickhofen.de.


----------

